# Northeast 2005



## hatcityhosehauler

Ok all you Northeast Outbackers, it's time to start planning a weekend or two for 2005. I figure if we start now, we might be able to a few GTG's (Get ToGether) planned around New England, NY, NJ, and PA so that everyone has the chance to attend at least one.

Let's start things off with a question or two. When do most of you think you will start the season next year?

I also want to get a more specific idea of where the majority of our Nor'easters are home based, so look for my state specific poll.

How far would you be willing to travel for an Outback GTG?

Would want to have full hookups, partial hookups, or no hookups?

That should be enough to get the ball rolling.

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

So maybe the first question should actually be:

Who would be interested in meeting other Outbackers from the Northeast at a rally or two?

Tim


----------



## dougdogs

action


----------



## camping479

Good idea Tim,

We'll be getting started in April next year, probably heading south to get started.

Full hookups are preferable and we'll travel a good ways for a weekend if we can get a good group together.

Mike


----------



## HootBob

Hi Guys,
You can count us in can't wait!!!


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Tim,

1. We live in the Finger Lakes region of upstate New York. 2 hours from Syracuse and Rochester and 3-1/2 hours from Albany and Buffalo. About 5 hours from the City.

2. Hookups, doesn't matter, we usually just have electric or nothing at all. (depends on length of stay)

3. Time of year, depends on weather, but I would think at this point starting around middle of April. Depends on the daughters sporting schedule for softball, basketball and if she will be doing travelling volleyball or basketball then. We are devoting the next 3 years mainly to her schedule before she graduates.

Are you looking mainly at weekend type of trips or week long ones? We were considering heading to Old Orchard Beach in Maine for a week in 2005. We also were considering a long weekend towards Lake George, NY.

Let me know how to help in any way. I have tons of campground literature for New York and some for PA, CT, VT and Maine.

Kevin


----------



## camping479

Chris last night when I mentioned this idea suggested Lake George also. If That's a possibility, We would probably need to make reservations soon.

Mike


----------



## Thor

Hey sign me up. With the dates work we will be there









Last summer did the trip to Lake George - very busy
Actually enjoyed Olde Forge Area. The Olde Forge campground was great. The campground was clean, wooded, great staff and lots of activities.

Nearby is a waterpark as well. The town is small but very nice to stroll through.

It's about 7hrs drive for us but no problem, we have friends we visit in Solvay NY.

Wouldn't mind somewhere in VT or Maine. Love that sea food

Wayne and I are also trying to getting something going around the 1000 Island area. Maybe we can combine and take over an entire campground.









Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Thor,

1000 islands may also be a possibilty for us. I haven't researched it too far yet but we normally stay a week on the Rideau near Chaffeys Locks. I think this year we may forgo the tradition and go somewhere else for a change. So 1000 islands is a possibilty.

I have snowmobiled Old Forge area, never camped there.

Someday I want to go to Gloucester MA and watch the fishing boats come in, kinda like The Perfect Storm movie. I could go for some fresh fish food.

Kevin


----------



## dougdogs

Lake George!! WooWoo! (insert Homer Simpson noises!)

Only problem with Lake George, for me, is deciding what tow up there. I guess finding second TV for my 21' Wellcraft cuddy is an (expensive) option


----------



## luv2rv

I am totally in to doing a rally. It will depend on location and distance to travel. I'll watch how this unfolds and make the plans as we go.

Wayne


----------



## dmbcfd

Tim,
We would love a rally. Coming from Boston's metro-west area, any one of those places you mentioned is fine. We did a 2 week trip this August to Lake Goerge, Cooperstown, Gettysburg, and then to Westchester PA to visit friends. Passed through Danbury on the way home!

For you seafood lovers, Gloucester is great. I dive there all the time. Campgrounds are pretty scarce, though. There is a small campground in Gloucester on the way to Wingaersheek Beach. Never stayed there; it doesn't look too inviting and may not open until summer. Normandy farms is about 1 hour from Gloucester.

We would probably start around April, too, if the snow melts enough to get the trailer out. Full hookups would be prefered, but we can rough it for weekend, too.

Let me know how I can help. I'm stoked!









Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Keep all those ideas coming. Thor and Luv2rv, I sent a PM to Vern about adding the Eastern Provinces to the Poll. Sorry I forgot about you guys. If we can add them to the Poll, I will let you know, so you can vote.

So far, it looks like we are spread out fairly well. Would you folks like to try several weekends throughout the season? One big weekend? or longer?

My personal opinion is that several weekends spread out, around the area will give everyone the most opportunity to attend at least one outing. My family prefer's full hookups also, as I haven't been able to get the wife to try anything less then water and electric yet. Prior to meeting me, her idea of camping was the Motel 6 instead of the Marriott.









Anyway, like I said, keep you idea's coming. Don (hootbob), Mike (camping479) and I as well as our families had a great time this year at the first Northeast Outbacker Get together. I will have to search my photo's to see if I have a good one to post in the new gallery.

Tim


----------



## Thor

Dry or full hook up does not matter to us. We love it both ways. We prefer not to stay in campgrounds that everyone is aligned in a row.

Maybe we can find a field and wagon train in circle like the old west







I would love to see a pic of a dozen Outbacks this way.
















We are pretty easy. The 1st 2 weeks in July we always head out somewhere for 10 days or so. So during this time we are open to go almost anywhere for a rally







.

PS - Most weekends are open in 05 right now.

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ok, we are getting a lot of feedback so far. Let's keep it going. I will be leaving in the AM for at least one more Outback trip before winterization, to Cape May, NJ. I will be back on-line Monday night or Tuesday, unless the campground has Wi-Fi service. Don't know if I'll be on even then, as it is our 7th wedding anniversary.

Don't think the DW would appreciate me spending the whole weekend with you folks, not that your bad folks, but I'm sure you understand.

Tim


----------



## luv2rv

Thor,

The idea of circling the wagons is not so far fetched. When we were at Darien Lake in Sept. we saw a group setup just that way.

They only had 3 or maybe 4 TT's. The fire pit ended up in the middle of the circle and all TT doors faced it.

Made for a great way to meet and great your neighbours in the morning. Just keep the coffee brewing on all outside stoves and do the rounds.

As you said, it would be great to see a bunch of Outbacks set up that way.

Wayne


----------



## Thor

Tim

Wedding Anniversary or Outback forum...hmmmmm tough choice.









Take the wedding anniversary. 7 years that is great. My wife and I are coming on 15years









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Well, the park had LinkSpot Wi-Fi, but I didn't use it. We had a great time, and if anyone is going to Cape May, I would recommend the Seashore Campsites. It was clean, and the people were helpful and friendly. The site's were a little on the small side, but all had a concrete patio for the picnic table, and they were fairly level. I needed on to level front to back, side to side slope was so gentle, I didn't have a block thin enough to put under the tires without tipping the bubble to the other side of center. And I carry some 5/4 x 6 decking boards (actually runs about 1" in thickness)

I'm glad to see everyone is staying involved in this discussion. We are planning to spend a week in Lake George this year. I just don't have the dates nailed down yet.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Tim & Clare, congrats on the anniversary. sunny In August we just celebrated #8, seems like 30 years. This is the only year that we have not camped for our anniv.

This years July 4th trip we went to Yogi Bear park in Mexico, NY. We considered trying to move our camper with the tongue into the site instead of the traditional back in, this way we could have faced my brother and have a huge site. It is a great idea but can be very challenging depending on the campground.

At this point I am into anything, just really need to pick a month first and go from there. The volleyball season here is almost over, then starts basketball and then softball. The kids are not allowed to go anywhere for Spring break because there are softball tournaments, so that time is booked already for us.

What month is looking better for other folks???????

This is really sad, I am considering getting the snowblower ready this weekend.

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Kevin, I envisioned having more then one GTG during the 2005 season. That way, if you couldn't make one, then hopefully you would be able to make another. Mike and I were just starting to think about getting a spring date nailed down for now. I won't have my summer planned until late November, early December, so I can't commit to any dates until then.

Perhaps we should each pick a month, and work on a planned GTG during that month.

That could concievably give us 6 GTG weekends for the season, spread out around the region. What does everybody think about this?

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber

April----8,9,10, 
April----15,16,17
April----29,30,01
All of April possible till softball schedule is announced
Weather could still be very cold in the beginning of the month.

May----6,7,8 Mothers Day weekend
May----13,14,15
May----20,21,22
May----27,28,29,30 Memorial Day
All of May is open at this point.

June is out for us.

July----the 4th weekend is out

April and May are open at this point for us.

How about one of the dates, plan a Memorial day trip?
Now, where?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I will check with the wife, but I think that April may be tough for us, as I am scheduled to work every weekend. I could probably swap a shift or two if I need too. I will double check though. Early spring does appeal to me somewhat, as the crowds will not be present. Memorial Day is out also. I am working then too, but it's pretty tough to swap out of a holiday weekend.

Do you have anyplace specific in mind?

Tim


----------



## Thor

How about The weekend after Mother's Day..13,14,15???

Are the parks open? Many parks in Canada open the May "2-4" weekend.

Thor


----------



## dmbcfd

May 13,14,15 sounds good. The kids won't mind leaving school a little early on Friday, the 13th. 
Where are we going? Camp Crystal Lake? 
Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

May 13, 14, 15 looks good to me so far. I still have to check with the wife, and I am working nights on the 15, but that can be worked around if I have to.

So far, we have for May 13,14,15:

Thor
dmbcfd
hurricaneplumber (listed as available in his list)
myself

Thor, what part of Ontario are you from again? I know dmbcfd is from the Boston,MA area, and hurricaneplumber is in the finger lakes region of NY. I am in Western CT. Now the hard part will be finding a place that is convienient to everyone....

suggestions anyone? Steve, you mentioned Camp Crystal Lake. Where is that?

Tim


----------



## johnp

Steve 
Tell Jason I said Hi


----------



## Thor

Tim

I am about 1hr drive east of Toronto. Wayne and RCCL are within 20min from me.

I did Old Forge and Lake Placid area last summer for 10 days so I would prefer somewhere else but I will go with the flow.

1000 islands
Finger Lakes
Niagara Area 
Crystal Lake - I am assuming that is Crystal Beach area???

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

May 13,14,15...sounds fine so far.

Location, location???

What would really be neat is if we could do several trips, one to each person's neck of the woods and then get to learn more about that area.

Tim, you work too much it sounds.

Crystal Lake?

How about everyone pick one campground they would prefer and go from there.

All we need is a place to fill up with water and a campground that has a dump station. We are not picky. Just looking for a good time to relax and enjoy some good company.









Kevin


----------



## luv2rv

I think May 13 - 15 would work for us as well. Again, it will depend on location. If it's more than a couple of hours drive .... I might just include Friday and make it a long weekend.

I like how most people missed the Friday 13th .... Crystal Lake .... Jason thing







. You know ch, ch, cha, cha or something like that









Wayne


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Not my type of movie, but now that you have mentioned it....that was a good one.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Wayne,

How long does it take you to get to Buffalo, NY??
You can keep your







thoughts to yourself, I don't want to hear any of that ""ch, ch, cha, cha "" stuff. You will have to park farther away mister.
















Tim, Mike, do you have photos from NE get together #1??

Since I seem to be roughly in the middle of everyone, how about you folks list a distance you would be happy with and we can find a spot.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Kevin, I have a few group photo's. I just have to get them off the old computer, and on to the new one so that I can upload them. Just haven't had the chance to hook the old one back up yet. I think Don got a few also.

3 or 4 hours would be about the most I would drive for a weekend. I can be in Albany in about 2.5-3 hours, Binghampton in 3, Boston in about 3-3.5, Cape May in 3.5-4...Just to give you the radius from me.

Are the boarders still backed up? I know back in August, folks were saying it was taking 2 hours to get across the Boarder, whether going to, or coming from Canada.

We are getting closer.

Tim


----------



## luv2rv

Kevin,

Buffalo should be about 3 - 3 1/2 hours but depends on border crossing times. When we crossed back in late Aug/early Sept. it took about 2 hrs!!!!

Wayne


----------



## Ymryl

As of right now we are planning on starting camping early, most likely in early april. We'd love to see lake George, which has been mentioned in other replies, so if we can get something going up there, it would be nice. The only thing I would suggest is that we do it once it gets warm so the kids can swim and play outside. We'd also like to hit PA next year if possible. The wife ran across a booklet on Sesame Street and really wants to bring the boys down. This trip is dependant on whether we do a cruise in Hawaii however... I found out a couple of weeks ago that a good friend of mine will be driving the "Spirit of Aloha" down there (Norweigan Cruise Lines) and says he can get us a good discount. If we do end up going it is definately going to cut into my vacation time so we may be relegated to long weekend trips and one other one week trip for the rest of the summer.


----------



## Thor

Border Crossing. Crossed by 1000 island in July and blew right thru. less than 5min both times.









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Thor, I went thru 1000 Island border in July with short 5-10 minute wait each way. Then I was hearing horror stories about 1-2 hour waits due to a labor action by the Customs Peoplel, or something like that in August. Anyone have direct knowledge of that, and if it will likely affect our Canadian Brethern in the spring?

ymryl, we are planning a week long trip to Lake George for sometime in the summer, though we do not have any dates yet. We usually take 1 week-10 day trip during the summer with my daughters godparents, and then several weekends/long weekends/or mid week trips during the summer. My wife is a school teacher and has the summer off, so my 3 on/3 off schedule makes mid week trips possible.

We will also be taking a long weekend trip to the Webster, MA area in the summer, as my wife will be competing in the Danskin Triatholon being held there. I will know more when they have an exact date for the race.

Something in the Lower Adirondacks or Berkshires would be nice.

Tim


----------



## dmbcfd

I guess that "Friday the 13th, Camp Crystal Lake" thing was a little too suttle. Sorry, I coudn't resist. It does get worse, just ask my wife.

Lake George is about 4hrs from me, no problem. Anywhere in the lower Adirondacks is easy. Berkshires are even closer, but I have no idea where to camp there. Buffalo is a good 8 hrs, kinda far for a weekend. Vermont is not known for a lot of campgrounds, but I'm sure I could find something.

I also like Kevin's idea about visiting each others neck of the woods.

We have friends up there in Ottawa who are begging us to visit, we may make that a longer trip but could stop for a few days on the way if a rally gets going nearby.

My new job (at the same place) is very flexible and I have a ton of vacation time. The wife works from home (or from a laptop anywhere) so we can camp just about anytime this summer, too.

Steve


----------



## HootBob

Hey Tim & fellow outbackers
Just wanted to let you know I finally got some pictures from the first GTG posted.
By the way Tim have the same problem as you!! New computer and trying to tranfer things over
from Old to New. Can't wait till the next one


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Don, those are some great pictures. Of course, I never realized you snuck up on me for the "Deep in thought" photo! My wife took a lot of pictures while we were fishing too. I had to look twice to make sure I wasn't looking at those.

I just wish I had the camera down at the lake when that fellow pulled in the 25# catfish. That was one that didn't get away.

Tim


----------



## camping479

Great shots, Don!!!

Aside from some wild weather on that Friday night, it was a great weekend.

I knew you were the contemplative type Tim









Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

If I remeber correctly, that was on Sunday Morning, and I was simply enjoying some coffee, and looking over the 'ole Rand McNally, planning our next weekend.


----------



## HootBob

Ha Tim, I wish I would have seen that one !!! I always miss the good ones.


----------



## HootBob

Your're right Tim


----------



## HootBob

Hi Mike, Keep you fingers crossed for the next time!


----------



## Thor

Lets get back to figuring out a place so it can be nailed down.









Crystal Lake and anywhere in NY would be great. 4hrs drive is great with us..any longer we have decided to make a long weekend out of it..so for us it really doesn't matter. Finger Lakes would be great as well. We have friends in Solvay which is right there.









Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Anything in NY around middle of May, the weather can either be terrible or fairly nice. Most of the fishing season is closed unless at a private lake/pond. Most water parks will either just be opening or very cold.

Last Memorial Day, it was sunny but very windy and cold in the shade. If in the sun it was very nice. Heat on at night.

If the consensus is coming to NY, anywhere, I can narrow it down for the better CG's and everyone can put in their thoughts.

Things to consider:

1. Location?
2. What activities do you want to do, swim, bike, fish, water park, wine tasting, gambling, relaxing, hiking, cardplaying, sleeping????
3. Stay at campground for everything, or travel to do things?
4. Electric, water and electric, full hooks?
5. Lake for boating?
6. Pet friendly CG??

Let me know what youall think.

Kevin


----------



## Thor

Just a thought. Would later in the summer make more sense??? Weather should be a bit nicer. We are pretty easy, it really doesn't matter much to us. Every camping month has it's +'s and -'s.

Any good spots around the finger lakes?

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

http://www.holidayhillcampground.com/

http://www.ta-ga-soke.com/

http://members.aol.com/landingny/index.htm

http://www.alpinelakervresort.com/

http://www.reserveamerica.com/jsp/commonpa...o=/maps/NY.html








On this map, I have been to, (My rating system xx/xx, 10 being perfect)
Lake Erie SP 8/10
Darien Lake SP 9/10
Watkins Glen SP 7/10
Keuka LAke SP 8/10
Sampson SP 8/10
Fair Haven SP 8/10
Treman SP 6/10
Been through Letchworth SP, definately will be camping here someday, awesome place. Letchworth SP
http://www.perrychamber.com/Letchworth.html

This map, been to Green Lakes SP by Syracuse. 5/10









We regularly go to Keuka SP, on Keuka Lake, great lake trout fishing, nice sized sites, no full hooks, nice place. We will be going here in July.

Thor, is there anything you want to do in the Fingerlakes region? Boating, wine tasting, gambling or just being by them?

Or for those of you with nothing to hide....Nothing to Hide Campground-Buckridge Notice the guy in the canoe, What happens if you drop a hook in your lap??

At this place let er hang all out...









Lake Erie State Park from campsite









Kevin


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Any more thoughts for a trip location????


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Sorry Kevin, I haven't had a chance to touch on the subject with the wife yet. Our schedules currently are not meshing 100%, and we tend to see each other in the driveway, as we are coming and going. I do know that she prefers full hookups, so that rules out a good number of SP's. It was hard enough just getting her to try camping, now I have to work her up to dry camping a little at a time. Do any of the places you mentioned have water and electric. I could probably get her to agree to a no-sewer hook up as long as it's only for a weekend.

I was thinking about maybe somewhere in the Berkshires also. Does anyone know of anything in that area?

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Berkshire Camping Info


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Is this guy great or what. I will look this over tonight, and get back to you. Are the Berkshires in your weekend range? What about everyone else?

Tim


----------



## BigBadBrain

Kevin,
That sky is down right biblical! Nice picture!

Brian


----------



## Thor

Kevin

Cool Maps!!!! How do you find these maps????

The picture is outstanding sunny

We are pretty open to almost anything. We purchased our TT to "Go where no man has gone before" wait that is Star Trek.

We enjoy our TT because it is an adventure and we are always willing to try something new.

Darien Lake - Is there an Amusement Park there? Maybe that would be a great place in the middle of may.

Anywhere around the Syracuse area works too. Both are about 4hrs around the pond.

Has anyone created a mod that will float an Outback. It some cut the travelling time in have









Fishing








Casino








Mountain Biking








Canoing








Hiking








Relaxing and simple readina book works as well.

Thor


----------



## Thor

I forgot

Glow Sticks. Mine finally came in 400!!! of them. Gotta love ebay. Great for camping. I got enough for everyone









We decided to give them away along with candy on Oct 31.

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

That photo is with my "old" digital camera. You should see what the new bad boy can produce, thank you Kodak!

Darien Lake is a Six Flags Amusement park with hundreds of campsites. I personally wouldn't hit here until end of June or July so that the water park will be semi-warm.

The Berkshires are looking like a 5-6 hour drive from Elmira, NY. This could work if nothing else does.

Thor, there is a floating Class A motorhome that floats like a boat, it is around $1.2 million I think. The rear folds down as a dock/deck so you can pull up in your watercraft to visit. It looked very top heavy to me. There is something about driving my expensive bus into the drink that just wouldn't fly with me. I'll pass on this engineering marvel. See picture

We will know when Thor has arrived, he will be towing the glowing Outback, 400? You nuts?


















Loon Lake, Rideau Canal Waterway, Ontario Canada, Where the big bass are...
This is how I prefer to spend my mornings, fishing, just before 6 am I believe.

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Thor, you forgot a very important activity.....checking everybody's fridges to make sure they are staying coooold,









Hmmmmmm, Beeer

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Ah yes, even I forgot the beer. Can't camp properly without it.

Thor should be responsible for bring some genuine Molson Canadian, Sleeman's and don't forget the glo-sticks so we can find the coolers late at night.

I wish we could go now, I am ready to have some fun.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I like Molson XXX myself, and now you can get it in this country.







And for those that didn't already know it, Molson and Coors Merged over the summer. Two of my favorite beers are now the same company.









Tim


----------



## BigBadBrain

OK, I tried it - mix a Coors and a Molson and add a glow stick - right? Tasted OK but gave me heart burn and made me want to watch E.T.


----------



## dmbcfd

We're still in. Adirondacks, Berkshires, wherever. We would prefer full hookups, if possible. We have been to Lake George RV park twice and it was very good. Lots of kid's activities, 2 pools, fishing, paddleboats, store, wifi, etc. I have seen groups with as many as 10 RVs located near each other.

Lake George RV Park

However, someone at a campground mentioned Lake George Escape. It was on one of those great maps. Has anyone been there?

Steve


----------



## hurricaneplumber

I haven't been there, but we did look into going there, just never made it. The sites looked somewhat cramped by the website photos.

BBB, Too funny... mixing Coors with a good Canadian gave me heartburn just thinking about it. Having engineered some piping systems for Anheuser-Busch in Williamsburg, VA, tilts me to the Bud line. You get a real appreciation for the brew process when you get to see it first hand and get to design components for it. Pretty neat experience. Nothing like the smell of mash first thing in the morning.

My only comment with Lake George, it will probably still be cool/cold around 2nd week of May. I don't mind going there, I just think any water activity could be very unpleasant. It is a beautiful area and a place I really want to camp, that trip would be 4 hour drive for us.

So far I think I am hearing:

Lake George, NY
Berkshire, Mass
Darien Lake, NY
Finger Lakes, NY (This is a broad area, need to narrow down)

Who has been to or near the Berkshires?

Kevin


----------



## luv2rv

All,

I just checked Lake George on Mapquest and it looks as though it would be 7+ hours from me.

Definitely too far for a weekend.

I would be okay with Darien Lake and possibly something in the Finger Lakes region????

Wayne


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ok, I see what is starting to happen now. Everyone is picking place's within their weekend travel area, and that is pushing other folks out of the mix.

Maybe we should look at having two or three in the spring, that way everyone gets to one. During the summer, we could look at maybe having one big event, centrally located for all. That way, if folks want to make a long weekend, it may be easier with the kids out of school.

South Eastern end of the finger lakes, Lake George, are both about 4 hours from me, maybe alittle more.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Tim,

To my house from Glenville NY (Albany area) is exactly 3 hours, southern end of Seneca and Cayuga lakes area, Elmira, NY. By way of route 88 to Binghamton.

I will talk to planner and see where she would like to go for a week long trip, maybe we can coordinate that with meeting folks also. I will see what she says. I know Old Orchard Beach Maine is on the list for a week trip. I discussed 1000 isles with my brother last year, maybe that will be a week trip also.

I could meet up with the Canadian folks towards Letchworth or Darien Lake for a weekend trip, as long as you bring some glo-sticks and Molson Canadian.

For the PA, NJ folks we could try for a trip down towards Hershey Park/Lancaster area, I am not sure about this year though.

Kevin


----------



## dougdogs

Can't speak for other Jersey folk, but Finger Lakes area is fine for us. My wife has wanted to see that Gorge Park in Watkins Glen for some time now.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

DD,

Watkins Glen State Park is nice, the some of the sites are not very large. The campground has access trails that take you to the gorge trail (for free), pretty cool all laid up in stone with the water running. Do note though absolutely no animals are allowed in the gorge area. Lots of walking but it is really neat looking when the tree leaves are out. Seneca Lake is about a 5 minute drive away, can not see from the CG since it is up on a hill, I mean a HILL, you start from a dead stop at the bottom and climb about 1.5 mile long I think.

There is a pool and playland, but it is at the bottom of this hill, I would not let little kids ride a bike due to the hill. We drove down, nice place.

When I get a free minute, I will do a drive thru of the park and check out the sites to see how they look, I was there about 3 years ago.

Watkins is a hopping town when NASCAR comes to town beginning of August. There are lots of little neat shops and stores, a really neat place to walk around in.

My wife grew up there.

The gorge is definatley something to do at least once in your lifetime.

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I just checked with Mr. Delorme, and the bottom of Seneca Lake is in the 5 hour+ range from my neck of the woods. Doesn't rule it out, but moves it to the B list for us. I also thought of something else while checking that.. How about Cooperstown, NY. There is a good bit of stuff to do in Cooperstown with the Baseball Hall of Fame and Otsego Lake. There are also a bunch of campgrounds, and two SP's in the area, within a 20 minute ride of the Hall of Fame. I have stayed at Glimmerglass SP, once or twice, tent camping. Don't think there is any full hookups, but they do have a dump station. The is Gilbert Lake SP, which is sout west of Cooperstown. Never been there, but there appear to be electric hookups.

Just more food for thougt.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Yogi Bear Jellystone Park at Cooperstown, Crystal Lake

This is the view from the campsite. The place is really nice and beautiful. The sites we were on had water and electric, kinda pricey. The down side, the sites were narrow to one another, some are very hilly. 
I would go here again, but I would really research exactly what site to get.
Great place for little kids, lots to do and they have scheduled activities, you know when because they announce it on the huge PA speakers throughout the park. "Breakfast with Yogi in the rec. hall, 9 am" Kids love the place.

This is a 3 hour drive for us, the last hour is a very winding road, back woods style. And Brook's Barbeque is not far away for some really good food.

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

We stayed there for a weekend this year too. There are some other's that look like they might be closer to Cooperstown also. Does anybody else have some input to Cooperstown?

Tim


----------



## HootBob

HootBob here that sounds good it's about 4 hrs. drive for us.
Just need a time frame?


----------



## dmbcfd

Cooperstown would be fine with us, too. We spent 3 nights there last August, between Lake George and Gettysburg. Shadow Brook Campground is where we stayed and we won't go there again. We went on the recommendation of a friend, but it was terrible. The place is a mudhole, they don't allow bikes, no jumping in the pool, facilities sucked.

I have always had good luck with KOA. There is one in East Springfield, about 20 minutes from Hall of Fame off route 20. I stopped in to check it out. Clean, lots of space, very nice family running the place, located off the main drag in between corn fields.

Probably a 5 hour ride, but that's OK.

Steve


----------



## camping479

Cooperstown or Lake George is fine with us.

We talked about going to Cooperstown next season anyway, so that would be great.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ok! It looks like we may have found a spot for Northeast Outbackers '05-1.








Now, to pick a campground. hurricaneplumber and myself have both stayed at Yogi Bear's Jellystone Camp Resort at Crystal Lake.

This is about half way between Oneonta, and Cooperstown. Everyone knows the Baseball Hall of Fame is in Cooperstown, but Oneota has the Soccer Hall of Fame also.

There are several (about 9) other campgrounds in the area to look at.

They are:
Cooperstown-Shadow Brook Campground
Meadow-Vale Campsites
COOPERSTOWN BEAVER VALLEY CAMPGROUND
COOPERSTOWN FAMILY CAMPGROUND
COOPERSTOWN KOA
COOPERSTOWN RINGWOOD FARMS CAMPGROUND
GLIMMERGLASS SP
HARTWICK HIGHLANDS CAMPGROUND
GILBERT LAKE SP

In addition to Jellystone, I have stayed at Glimmerglass SP, though that was in a tent, and over 10 years ago, but I remember it was nice. Both SP's can be viewed at Reserve America.com, and I have included the links to the campground that had links posted in the 2004 Trailer Life Directory.

Don, we were thinking May 13,14,15 in 2005

Tim


----------



## HootBob

O.K. Tim,
Thanks,I'll put that on the calender.
You should have seen Pegs' face when I told her where and when








I looked at her and said thats "HOLLYWOOD" relax.
By the way how's the new computer going?
We love ours!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

How about you folks from North of the Border? Is Cooperstown, NY going to be within your weekend travel range? Mapquest shows this as a 5.5 hour ride from Toronto.

Don, the new computer is going good so far. Still have some growing pains, but that's normal.

Tim


----------



## Thor

Cooperstown. Never been there. Sounds good to me.









Thor


----------



## Thor

Ahh Yes!! Canadian BEER

When I cross the border I always stop at the Duty Free







The American's border guy'sreally do not care how much beer comes in









The Canadian border guys only allow 1 case per person over 19. Between my wife and I, we are allowed 2









What does this mean???? I normally bring ......let say more than enough across...Would there be help to ensure that I only bring 2 back??? I do no wish to anything that is not legal









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

For you American Lit fans, I believe there is also a James Fenimore Cooper Museum in Cooperstown also.

Tim


----------



## Ymryl

250 miles for us to get to Jellystone in Garrattsville. I'll book in if you guys settle on a weekend. We really want to see lake George also but could make that some other time.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Tim,

Cooperstown Shadow Brook Campground-----Doesn't open till Mayt 21st.
MEADOW-VALE CAMPSITES-----opens May 15
Cooperstown Beaver Valley Cabins & Campsites-----opens May 14
The KOA looks nice
Cooperstown Ringwood Farms Campground, for groups, looks like a plain field.

rv-clubs.us/newyork_rv_campgrounds

RV-Clubs of the US

What do other folks think about a specific place?

Cooperstown area looks good enough for us.

Kevin


----------



## Thor

I am with Kevin. Getting closer









We are in.









Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

If I read correctly:

So far planning on attending or possibly attending:

*Thor*--from Canada








*Ymryl*--from RI








*Hatcityhosehauler*--from CT








*HootBob*--from PA








*dmbcfd*--from MA








*Camping479*--from NJ








*Hurricaneplumber*--from NY








*DougDogs*--from NJ








*Luv2rv*--from Canada








RCCL-Possible, will know after moving into new mansion

(I hope I didn't miss anyone, let me know if I did)

Location: Cooperstown, NY area (CG still to be determined)
Date: May 13, 14, 15

Any and all are encouraged to attend, please chime in so we can add more to the list. What better way to spend the spring, than with a bunch of Outbackers!!

Kevin


----------



## dougdogs

action

We have never been to Cooperstown. Sounds good!


----------



## luv2rv

I will have to give a tentative YES at this point. Once the location is finalized and exact date set we will firm up.

Wayne


----------



## Thor

Spoke with RCCL today and it looks like there is some interest. They are just busy getting ready to move into their new home.

Thor


----------



## RCCL Cruisers

Sorry have not been on for a while with all the overtime and trying to find a home that fits outback on the driveway not much time on the computer. Thor filled me on the get together we are planning. We are in as long as it is not to far to travel, four hours or closer would be great. Let us know what everybody decides and we will see you then.


----------



## RCCL Cruisers

If possible a campground in Cooperstown with all the hook-ups would be great.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

We have stayed at Yogi's Jellystone before, and would do so again. They have full, partial, and no hookups, depending on your preference. Would also stay at another if everyone else wants to.

Otherwise Jellystone is ok with us.

Tim


----------



## luv2rv

I'd say for any of us in and around the GTA we are looking at 5.5 - 6.0 hrs plus border crossing.

Everything I've heard tells me to avoid crossing at Niagara and instead head for Kingston.

With two little ones that will also mean a couple of stops to recharge







. So add an hour for stops and we are into 7 hrs!

I would consider this for a long weekend but a 2 day weekend would be out. As we get closer we'll see how the schedules look and possibly make it a 3 day weekend.

Wayne


----------



## hurricaneplumber

How about looking at Memorial weekend then. May 27, 28, 29, 30.

I don't balme you folks, I wouldn't drive that far for such a short time either.


----------



## camping479

Tim, I know Chris and Clare see pretty much eye to eye on full hookups.









Jellystone would be fine with us. Memorial day weekend would be alright, I would think reservations as soon as they will take them would be necessary to get sites next to/close to each other.

Mike


----------



## luv2rv

Hurricane,

I'll take a look at the calendar. Not sure if our Victoria Day weekend will align with Memorial Day weekend this year.

Wayne


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Wayne Victoria day is May 23, 2005, the week before our Memorial Day.


----------



## luv2rv

RATS!!!

Alright... I'll figure this out somehow.

Wayne


----------



## Thor

The drive for isn't all that bad. I will be heading over the Kingston and south towards Syracuse (which is approx. 4hrs) plus 1hrs for stopping plus the time from Syracuse to the park. We will make a long weekend out of it and visit friends in Syracuse









I will see everyone there.

Thor


----------



## luv2rv

Thor,

Making a long weekend out of it is the only way to go so that's likely what we'll end up doing.

Hey, you wanna pull my 28BHS behind your 28RSS? Would save me some hassle









Wayne


----------



## hurricaneplumber

We could probably do the weekend before and make a long one out of it. We are flexible but my wife needs to know when in advance.

Stop and pick up my 28BHS on your way also, we will meet you there









Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

The weekends of May 21, and Memorial Day weekend are out for us. I am working both Sat, and Sun the weekend of the 21, and Fri, Sat, Sun on Memorial Day weekend. The original weekend we picked, I was counting on swapping a shift for Sunday.

Let us know what you all decide. If we can't make this one, there will be others.

Mike, the full hookup sites sit off on their own, but are not far from the lake. Depending on what site you get, you can see the lake.

Tim


----------



## Ymryl

Would be really cool if we could get the folks from MA, CT and RI to convoy over...









One thing is for sure, we're going to need to settle on something and book it soon.


----------



## RCCL Cruisers

Thor while you are pulling Kevin think you could pull ours as well since you get he company perks. We are in let us know dates and place we are going to meet and all three of us can drive down together for our long weekend.

Lee


----------



## BigBadBrain

sounds like one for the Outbacker Gallery!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Anymore discussion on the date for Cooperstown???

Tim


----------



## camping479

I'm going to say we'll go with the 13th, 14, and 15th of May. We can plan others throughout the region and season and hopefully everyone will be able to make at least one.

Mike


----------



## HootBob

I'm with Mike, 13,14,15 May is fine with us.
Don


----------



## Ymryl

Sounds fine to me...


----------



## Thor

Cnds!

I like the idea of pulling 3 trailers with a Denali. That would make a great looking picture sunny . I wonder what kind of milage I would get???







Can everyone pitch in 5 bucks?????









Lets make a long weekend out of it and drive down together.

I think we live all within 30min of each other.

Thor


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio

Well Thor, IF you could keep the Denali from internally hemeraging, I am betting you would be getting a pretty good GPM (Gallons Per Mile)


----------



## Ymryl

Let's all arrive at the same time and send our kids screaming through the campground "The Outbackers are coming !!! The OUTBACKERS are coming !!!"


----------



## Thor

Well it looks like we got a a time and place. Do we have a contact number to book? Maybe even a special rate if there is enough of us









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I will make some calls tomorrow, but just to confirm, we are confirmed on Yogi's Jellystone Park at Crystal Lake (near Cooperstown) for the weekend of May 13,14,15. I will call them tomorrow, and inquire on group priceing, but if I remember correctly, they were not all that expensive. I think I payed $32 night for a full hook up, and they are a good sam park.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Unfortuantely now I am on the cusp for attending. We have some items to sort out in the next few weeks.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Kevin, keep us posted. You have put a lot into this discussion, and it would be unfortunate if you couldn't attend this one. On the bright side, we will have others, after we get this one all planned out, perhaps we should start planning another?

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ok, just to keep you updated, I called Jellystone today, but didn't get to do it until after 5:00 pm, and their answering service picked up. They are closed for the season, and expect to open perhaps the weekend before our planned rally. I left a message for the manager, who should be in tomorrow, and should call me back. I will call again tomorrow no matter what.

They have not updated the web site for the 2005 season yet.

Look for more news tomorrow folks.

Tim


----------



## Thor

Tim

Thanks alot for all your work and keeping us posted.

Thor


----------



## dmbcfd

I have been away on business for more than a week. No internet access where I was!

Dates and location look good for us. An Outback convoy sounds awesome! The RI and MA Outbackers could meet on 495 somewhere and we could pick up the CT folks along the Mass Pike out west before NY. If you think that will work, or if I need to be educated on better routes, we should plan the details; times, cell phone #s, locations, etc.

Do we want to plan any activities like dinners, sightseeing, etc.?

As soon as we can make reservations, I will do so.

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Thor
Ymryl
Hatcityhosehauler
HootBob
dmbcfd
Camping479
Hurricaneplumber
DougDogs
Luv2rv
RCCL-still up in the air, depending on the move.

Ok, here is the list so far. I will let the manager know that we have at least 7, perhaps more and see if we can get some kind a rate. Like I mentioned earlier, they are a Good Sam Park, and I got this right off their web page.



> Special Rates: Spring and Fall for Camping Clubs, Scout Troops, and Sport Teams. We do offer discounts for large groups. Please Call for More Information.


I did some checking in my books, and I paid $42/night for a full hookup in August. That was with the Good Sam discount.

Tim


----------



## dougdogs

dmbcfd said:


> Do we want to plan any activities like dinners, sightseeing, etc.?
> 
> [snapback]18505[/snapback]​


I like the idea of an "Outback Potluck". I guess that might depend on if we can all get sites together, or if Jellystone has a Hall we can use.

Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

There is a pavillion or two on the property. I will check with manager when I speak to her about it.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Tim,

Since they are closed, do we want to have a second choice place in case this one falls through?

The pavillion, well see picture









Cindy's pavillion has tables and electric the other one only had one small table when we were there.

If we can make it to this, I would volunteer my site and awning as a gathering place. I have a folding portable picinic table (huge) and 2 wonderful coolers that work great with 12 ounce cans (350 ml eh!). I also have a 10x10 Ez-up awning.

The full hook sites are the ones upper right in green.

I e-mailed them last week and it was returned, address invalid.

Temperature in the 20's this morning and light snow, sure wouldn''t mind camping where it is warmer now.

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ok, here is the deal. I spoke with the manager of Yogi Bear's Jellystone Park at Crystal Lake (Cooperstown area) today.

She is giving us a group rate of $25 a night for either a full hookup, or lakeside water and electric. I told some folks would probably arrive Friday, and some Saturday.

They are taking reservations now, and open for camping on May 1. When making your reservation for the rally weekend, be sure to tell her you are with the "Northeast Outbackers" to get the group rate. The toll free# is 1(800) 231-1907.

Use of the pavillion is no problem, though we may need to use Boo-Boo's pavillion. She told me that they are having a "family weekend" that weekend, and will be hosting a campground wide potluck in Cindy's pavillion, that we of course are welcome to participate in.

She also said there will be all sorts of activities, a movie Saturday night, and other family type things to do.

Of course, I finished talking to her, and hung up,and forgot to make my own reservation. But than again, I need to talk with the wife to determine whether we are going up Friday, or Saturday.

It looks like we are set for the first rally of 2005

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Good job Tim
















Do you know who you talked to? Is that the person that we should deal with directly?

I will hit the wife up tonight and see where we stand. We are busy scurring to get her business up and running by Monday. She has to be out of the current building by Saturday, so this will be a hectic weekend.

We will see how it works out.

Is this the number you called?? (607) 965-8265 or (800) 231-1907

Thanks again

Kevin


----------



## dmbcfd

Thanks Tim,

Great job! I called to make the reservation tonight and spoke to a very nice woman who explained that in the evenings during the closed season, she acts like an answering service and will have the manager call me back tomorrow. She did say there will be no problem getting a site. This will be a blast!

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Kevin, The woman I spoke to was the manager, I forgot to right her name down, but I think it was Merium. I don't think you will need to speak to her specifically. I called the 1-800 number that you referenced. Just need to mention Northeast Outbackers group when you make the reservation.

Steve, that's the person I got a hold of last evening. I actually called back today, even though I left a message. I am working a swap this shift, so I am at the firehouse for 36 hours. We were in and out all morning on a bunch of EMS runs, AFA's and training, so I just called her when we got back to the station in the afternoon. I will probably talk to the wife in the morning, and firm up what day we will go up. Hope it is Friday.

Tim


----------



## Thor

Tim

Outstanding job









Going to book early next week. Do you know if they are planning on keeping all of us in a corner???

It might get a bit loud. The Outbackers are coming the Outbackers are coming









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Thor, first off, I'm glad that you and your family came through the plant explosion without much damage.

I don't know if we will be all near each other or not. The rate is good for either a full hookup, or water and electric. The full hookup sites are not near the lake, the others are. I would assume that we will all be on at least the same side of the lake, but nothing was specified.

I need to call on Monday myself to make my reservations, so I will check then.

Glad your going to make it.

Tim


----------



## Thor

Tim

For just a weekend. Power and water work for me. Dry camping is also no problem. Sewer hook up is not a priority for me if it just for a weekend.

My vote - Lakeside

Thor


----------



## camping479

We will probably make reservation's Monday or so.

I'm not sure what the "Ladies of the Outback" will prefer; 
no sewer hookup next to the lake or sewer hookups with the lake nearby









Doesn't really matter much to me, I'll be happy to be camping. Hopefully we'll already have a trip or two in by then.

I'll be bringing the dutch oven and plenty of charcoal for one of my chili's or something.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I would say that we should stay in a site that suits us individually. It is not a huge campground, so it will not be difficult to visit each other, and socialize. I do know that my wife prefers full hook ups, so that she doesn't need to worry so much about the grey tank filling up (I usually fill it once a day while camping with a full hookup.) We have stayed with water and electric only, but that was only for one night, and she didn't bath the kids until we got home. I still haven't gotton a chance to sit down and talk to her about it to see if she would be interested in a non sewer site, so I don't know what we will reserve yet.

Tim


----------



## Ymryl

I'll book in ion Monday, I tried this morning but got the answering machine. We'll be going full hookups ourselves.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Full hookup sites, follow the road from the red marker to the left, as the road curves around the lake, the sites are off to the right. The water electric sites are down the left side of the lake. (the full hooks are in the top middle of the picture)
Dump station is up semi-steep hill, not in the best loction but it works. But then I only had my pop-up here, never had to dump.










Picture from site 95, water/electric









Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Made my reservations today. After speaking with the DW, I booked a full hookup site. They told me they were switching over computer systems, so would not have a site # for me for a couple of weeks. I will let you know when I get it.

Tim


----------



## Ymryl

Just booked in







. She just got off the phone with you 10 minutes ago... Full hookups here.


----------



## vern38

Just curious but I have to ask, why is the calendar marked for every day of the month when there is no rally on those days? Isn't a Calendar for showing the days the rally is held? Five and a half month rally??? PLEASE only show the days of the event and leave space for other events on the calander... I will go away now...

Vern


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Sorry about that Vern, I fixed it. Don't know how that happened. When I entered it last week, I could have sworn the dates were correct. I just changed it, and double checked it. If it happens again, there are some gremlins about.....

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber

A GOOD TIME WILL BE HAD BY ALL!!!!







I just noticed what Friday's date will be.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I didn't see anybody named Jason on the guest list.......


----------



## Thor

Just got off the phone. We are booked. Lakeside









No site number yet.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Ha Guys,
We made our reservation today for full hookup.
Is it Spring Yet!!!!!!
P.S. Hey Tim any special requests from Pottsville,Pa


----------



## dmbcfd

Made our reservation today, full hookups, great price! Thanks Tim! I think we will keep the kids out of school for the whole day to get a good headstart on the Friday the 13th traffic.

Now, where did I leave my chainsaw?

I found it... Right next to the machete, of course.

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Don, no need to worry....my favorite brew is available locally to the campground, and is sold throughout that region. I will probably stop in Oneonta on the way up to stock things.

While I'm on the subject, and while I am thinking about it, I will mention, try to remember to bring everything grocery wise, or stop in either Oneonta or Cooperstown, or what ever larger town you will pass through and get it. There is not much in the way of grocery stores right outside. There is a small camp store, but I don't imagine they will be super stocked a week after opening, and the nearest grocery is about 10 miles away.

This of course will be a challenge for me, as I always forget something, even with a list.

Never seem to forget the refridgerator temperature testing equipment though.....

Boy Don, it sure will be nice having another 26RS owner there....

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Tim, That's cool that you can get it locally.
Thanks for the info about the grocery department will have to make a list and check two or three times. 26RS is fantastic should have done it in the beginning.
Can't wait to start modding.
Don


----------



## camping479

21RS owners are dropping like flies and upgrading. HootBob, ymryl, who knows who's next..................









The girls were discussing the merits of having four bunks over the two we have now last night.............................................................I have to go lie down now, I'm feeling feverish.

Mike


----------



## Thor

Glow Sticks & Canadian cold ones are on route.









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Mike....you must resist.....just think, if you get a 26RS, you'll have to get a new TV.







What am I saying.....repeat after me....NO NEW PAYMENTS..NO NEW PAYMENTS...NO NEW PAYMENTS!

Hmmm, a 2500 series suburban, and a 26RS....









Tim


----------



## Ymryl

LMAO. The final nail in the coffin will be when you go to the campground in May and she has a good look at all of the larger units... Don't get me wrong, I loved our 21 but I can't wait to pull thge 28 home on Saturday... The wife was actually trying to talk me into going camping once more this year.


----------



## camping479

I know spring is a bit off yet, but I would appreciate all of you to NOT allow ANYONE in my family inside your trailers at the rally.

I'm going to go take two more tylenol and lay down again.









Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ahh, but Mike, Chris and the girls have already been in my Outback. Don't you remember how much fun they had in the front bunkhouse with Timmy and Erin during the rain storm....how much they liked it.....

Wait, ......phew....I don't know what came over me for a second there Mike, sorry. We are supposed to be supporting each other in keeping that fever at bay. I will post a big sign on the door that says 21RS owners KEEP OUT, else you may fall into the trade-in zone.....







...

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber

We have a no 21RS folks policy in our camper as well. But please feel free to stop by and stock up my cooler.

How can you live with yourself driving that OLD vehicle anyways. That is barely a Y2K vehicle. Upgrade, upgrade, go for it, don't punish your kids anymore, they have suffered enough. Buy, bigger is better. Spend that money, buy, buy!!!
















Kevin


----------



## Ymryl

I'm going to put up a big sign that says "Former 21RS Owners!"


----------



## camping479

You guys are cracking me up







I'm over here laughing out loud.

My truck is not "old" it's "vintage"

The trailer is not too small, it's cozy.

Our kids are not suffering, they're learning to make do with what we have

Mike


----------



## HootBob

O.K. you Guys
I'll do the opposite, I will put a sign out side saying 21RS owners welcome to come in.
And I will also put a bottle of Tylenol on the outside stove just in case of Trade-in-Fever 
P.S. Mike if you need a place to lie down,WE HAVE 4 BUNKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Don


----------



## dmbcfd

Mike,
I'm with you. Don't pay any attention to those guys in debt up to their eyeballs. Don't spend any more money. Make do with what you have. Drive that truck into the ground. Keep that cozy trailer forever. Make the extra mortgage payments each month. Buy generic Tylenol. Make the kids get jobs. My truck is older (I mean more vintage) than your's. You don't see me runnning right out and buying a new truck. No way. I refuse. Cheapskates unite!

Hey is that a nickel on the floor in the next room? I gotta go.

Steve


----------



## camping479

Okay Steve, you're somebody I can be friends with









CHEAPSKATES UNITE!!!!!!!


----------



## Thor

Everyone is giving me a great laugh







. I cannot wait until we meet and share laughs by the fire instead via the computer screen.

My kids already have marked an X on the dates.

With everyone getting into the upgrades, I feel ready to retire with my collector items (04 TT & 04 TV). I wonder if there are going to be any sneak previews of 06 this weekend at the Toronto RV show









Thor


----------



## RCCL Cruisers

You folks are crazy to trade in your 21RS, I get compliments on mine ever where we go. People can't believe how well equipped and roomy they are. It fits on any driveway and is not to bad on the old gas mileage. Have been trying to book up for the weekend with you but have not been able to talk to somebody. Will try again tomorrow.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## HootBob

O.K. maybe someone knows the answer to this!
Do you need a New York fishing license to fish at Crystal Lake or not?
And what about boats, I have a Sea Eagle 9 inflatable with an electric motor
Just did not know I never fished out of Pa.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

To be honest Don, I don't know about either of your questions. Sorry. A call to Jellystone to ask Ranger Smith would be the best answer for that one, I think.









Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Since it is a private body of water, didn't need a license, honestly it is a huge pond, average depth is about 7-8 feet I think. I didn't see much being caught except for a few sunfish, small stuff. I wouldn't plan on pulling in a behemoth from the depths.

We did have lots of fun sitting at the campsite tossing in the line and tipping a few back. The effort was there, the fish weren't.

I don't think a electric motor is allowed but boats were there at other campsites, my neighbor had a 12 foot aluminum row boat.

In fact there was a beaver building a hut-nest in the middle that we were watching.

Since Thor is getting a lakeside site, he will be able to fish directly from his site, the fire rings are only about 3 feet from the waters edge.

Kevin


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Don, see modified above. Sorry so short yesterday, I was heading to Syracuse for a Doctor appointment and running late, the Doc made me wait 2 hours and 45 minutes in the waiting room before I could get into my appointment.







I had a total drive time of 5 hours and was in his office for 4 hours yesterday, not fun at all. At least a day off from work.

I think I may be making reservations soon. I am torn between full hooks and lakeside. I love waking up and sitting right on the water. But if most of you folks are doing full hooks and that is where a ction will be? hmm where to go.

The problem we are running into is last year that weekend there was a softball tournament during the playoffs. I am thinking that I will make reservations and plan on going but if there is a tournament that we could not drive to from Cooperstown then I would end up losing that money and not show up.

Last year on Memorial Day we camped at Keuka Lake state park and had to drive back and forth to Binghamton for games, 2 hours each way. Not fun but we managed to fit everything in.

It looks as if Thor is the only one heading to lakeside?

We will see, hopefully by Wed.

Kevin


----------



## HootBob

Ha Kevin, Thanks for the info on crystal lake,I was thinking of taking the boat minus the motor
but I may just it at home, We made reservation for full hook up.
sorry to hear about your Doctor appt. I hate going to them.
A few years ago, I had a appt. and sat in the waiting room for over 6 hrs.
worst part is at the time I had a back problem!! That Stinks.








Meet Mike& Tim last year can't wait to meet everyone else this coming year.
Don action


----------



## mswalt

Hootbob and Hurricanplumber,

A little off topic, but doctor's visits are something I just don't worry about any more. Not after 3 major cancer operations in the past 4 years! I'm just glad to be around to visit the doctor!









Y'all have fun on your outing next Spring! Maybe our Texas Outbackers can get together,too.

Mark


----------



## Thor

Hey Guys

Lakeside won't be so bad. I shower every morning









I really not such a bad guy









Did I mention Canadian beer will be lakeside









Thor


----------



## Campfire Squad

Made reservations today! We are booked for full hookups. Thanks for setting it up Tim.







It will be our first trip with the new 5'er, I can't wait to get together and meet everyone. For now I'll have to settle for going and checking up on the 5'er in storage.







It sure is going to make for a long winter, wait a minute we're already a day closer!! sunny


----------



## HootBob

Hi David,
Glad to hear you will be hooking up for the Rally.
I'm with you!! I wish winter was over now.
The worst part for me is our 26RS sits next to the house
So when I leave the house in the morning I see it ,Then when I come home there it is.
It's like being a kid waitng for Christmas.
(Is It Spring Yet)








Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber

David,

Where are you and the rest of the Mann's from? We are in Elmira, NY.

I am still hoping to make it.

Kevin


----------



## Campfire Squad

Kevin,
We are from Middleburgh, NY. I am an hour away from Cooperstown, not much more than that to the campsite. I figure that I better not miss this one since it is so close to home! Hopefully we will see you there








David.


----------



## Thor

Hi

Neighbour & I were talking last week. It looks like Hersey PA for Easter.









Well that is 2 trips booked so far. Looking at booking a week in Killbear Park as well









The camping calendar is starting to fill up









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Hi Thor,
Where abouts in Hersey.
That's in my back yard (so to say) just around 45 mins. drive.
Don action


----------



## Thor

Don

I will find out. My neighbour went last year and had a great time. I believe right near the factory / amusement park.

I was down several years ago to tour the Harley Plant in Harrisburg and did a detour to visit the Hersey Plant. Beautiful area









Do you recommend any Parks?

Thanks
Thor


----------



## HootBob

Ha Thor,
Hershey park is nice
Can't forget Chocolate World
Then you have Ducthwonderland about 30 min away.
But if you really like roller coasters you also have Dorney Park
but thats roughly 1 1/2 hours away.
You can go to (www. hersheypa.com ) for different attractions.
If I can with anything just let me know!

Don


----------



## Thor

Don

Thanks for the info. I spoke with my neighbours and they stayed at the Hershey Park (I just notice I misspelled Hershey opps)

The had a great time; that is why they are going again and we are tagging along for the ride. Friend from work is also now joining us. Not a all Outbackers







but they are great people









Terry Light 29'
Trail Light21'

Thor


----------



## HootBob

That Great Thor,
Doesn't matter what you have, As long as you enjoy yourself and have a safe trip.

Don


----------



## Thor

Hi

Just wondering if the rally campers have got their site numbers yet?. I have not heard from them at all. I was told I will get a site number in a few weeks.









Thor

Counting the days until May







sunny

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Thor, I haven't got a site# yet, but I wouldn't be too worried. They told be they were in the process of changing computer systems, and I think reservation software also, so it may a little while.

Tim


----------



## dmbcfd

Today was first sunny day I've had off in a while. It feels like May. I put away patio furniture, after I made room in the garage for it.

I seriously considered pressure washing the deck. Then I didn't.

I seriously considered taking care of my neighbor's leaves that blew into my yard a week after all my leaves were picked up because he doesn't care as much as I do.







Then I didn't.

Is it May, yet?

I washed the roof on the Outback. Then I washed the rest of it. Then I let it dry while we went and cut down the biggest, heaviest Christmas tree we could find.

And then, sadly, in the dark, I covered the TT for the winter.









Then I had to help put lights on the biggest, heaviest, Christmas tree we could find.

I'm gonna have to cut the thing into thirds to get it out of the house in about 4 weeks, or so.

Did I mention it is the biggest, heaviest Christmas tree we could find?

Is it May, yet?

I winterized a couple of weeks ago. I may do a few mods over the winter, or I may not?

Is it May, yet?

This really is about the rally, I think.

The wife asked if we can change the rally date to the following weekend because the Red Sox are supposed to play Detroit in Cooperstown.









I said no.

Is it May, yet?

I don't want another day "off" for a while.

Let me know when it's May, please.

Steve


----------



## camping479

Steve,

Not quite May yet, but maybe you want to think about an artificial tree?









Mike


----------



## Thor

Ahhhh! the warmer climates. All garden stuff as been put away for some time now. Outback has a good couple of inches of snow on the roof. Used the snow blower the 1st time today







Lots of white stuff predicated during the next several days.

Getting skiis ready and buying new skates for the kids.

May is how many days away???









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Ha Thor
I also have everything put away.
Tractor plow blade in on, snowthrower ready
"BUT NO WHITE STUFF YET"








Just Rain Rain Rain








Don


----------



## camping_man

I am in the Detroit area but would be willing to travel for a GTG of Outbackers.
We get the unit ready around mid april or when ever the snow melts !!! I will be watching the site to see what unfolds with the plans !! action


----------



## luv2rv

Still holding off committing as my wife has some spring trade shows to attend. Not sure yet if they will overlap.

I too am ready for spring already. When's it coming?









Wayne


----------



## Thor

Any idea how Outbackers are planning on attending to date??? It has been awhile since we have been active.
















Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

If everyone who has made a reservation to date sends me a PM, I will compile a list. Also, anyone who is planning to attend, but has not made their reservation yet. Also, note whether you reserved a full hook up, or lakeside water and electric, that way, we will also get an idea of where everyone will be parked.

Please do this by PM, and I will post the results here in a few days. It is just easier to keep track that way.

May is just around the corner.....even if the winter solstice is just a little over an hour away.

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

So far, this is a list of who will be attending in May. If you are planning to attend the Northeast 2005 spring get together at Yogi's Jellystone Park at Crystal Lake, NY, send me a PM to let me know if you have reserved your spot yet, and what you reserved for a site, either full hookup or lakeside W/E. I know that more of us were planning on attending than this.....I will continue to update this list as needed.

screen name/reserved or planning to/full or lakeside/coming from

hatcityhosehauler/reserved/full hookup/CT
camping479/reserved/full hookup/NJ
hootbob/reserved/full hookup/PA
thor/reserved/lakeside/ON
Campfire Squad/reserved/full hookup/?
dmbcfd/reserved/full hookup/MA
Ymryl/reserved/full hookup/RI

Tim


----------



## dmbcfd

The campground just posted the deposit to the credit card last week. Looks like we're official. Se ya in Cooperstown in May. We'll be the family wearing Red Sox World Champion shirts! sunny Sorry Evil Empire.








Steve


----------



## camping479

Hey Steve,

Yankees, 26 world championships

Red Sox, one in the last 86 years.

You're catching up









Mike


----------



## dougdogs

Not sure if I will be able to make it, or not. Wife told me yesterday that she booked our timeshare vacation on 5/7 - 5/14. Her parents are flying over from Germany, and we are all supposed to be staying in a resort in Virginia Beach.

If I am in Cooperstown on the 13th, I will probably be in divorce court the following week!!

Since we bought the 5th wheel, we are not sure if we want the timeshare anymore, and it is for sale. So our plans might change one more time, but right now it looks like we will not make these dates


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Don't sweat it DD, there will be other gatherings. Marital harmony is just a little more important then Outbacking. We'll see you at the next one.

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ok, I just around to opening yesterday's mail, and there was a confirmation/invoice from Jellystone. We are booked for site #167. There is a discrepancy in the rate that I was quoted when I set this thing up, so I will be calling them tomorrow to straighten that out. Has anybody else gotten anything yet?

Tim

PS PM me your site numbers as you get them, and I will add them to the list for posting. Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Oh no Tim, You have the worst site available!!!!!!!

Just kidding, you'll be right in middle of it all.

We still have no clue what we are doing as of yet. Been busy here with sidejobs installing windows. Another person now wants 20 some windows replaced in their house, except their's are really unique, oh well it helps pay for the hobbies...New metal detector will be here tomorrow







.

What is the rate problem? Let me guess they charged you more than they quoted.

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> What is the rate problem? Let me guess they charged you more than they quoted.


BINGO! How about double the quoted rate!

Sorry for shouting. I am sure it is just a miscommunication, but I wanted to see if anyone else had the same issue. Unfortunately, I forgot to bring my cell phone to work with me today, so I didn't get a chance to call Yogi, and get to the bottom of this. Oh well, May is still a long way off, so I can handle it tomorrow, or even Wednesday when I am off.

Last year when we were up there, we were in #158, which is right at the start of the full hook ups. Hopefully, things will be ok. I didn't walk down the whole full hookup row while we were there, so I don't really know what kinda shape things are in farther back, but I'm sure it will be alright.

If anyone else has pricing problems, I'd like to know.

Tim


----------



## Campfire Squad

Tim,

We have the same double rate issue. My wife actually called them today thinking that it was just us that received the special rate. The woman that does reservations for Crystal Lake is out of town due to a death in her family. She will be back near the end of the week. We left our name and number and we are waiting for her to call us back when she returns. We are booked on site #163.

Dave.


----------



## Thor

Mailbox still empty. It must take a bit longer to make it north









Maybe double the rate is for the entire weekend not just 1 night????

I will let you know as soon as mine arrives.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Hi Tim,
We also have the double rate issue.
So we will call up, near the end of the week to ask about the rates
We are booked in site #164 
Don


----------



## Ymryl

Booked in to site #161. Just to make sure we are all on the same page (mainly because I don't remember what I was quoted - nor do I remember what I had for breakfast yesterday...) what were we all originally quoted for full hookups? I was charged $50.00 deposit and the invoice says another $50 due (I know we were quoted less than that, just don't remember exactly what we were quoted). I'll call them once I am sure of the figure to get this squared away (or to add my name to the list of people they need to square away seeing as the lady is out of town until the end of the week).

So let's see, so far we have 161, 163, 164, 165, 166 and 167. That's 6 out of 7...

(Full Hookups)
Ymryl - #161 - 28 RSS
Campfire Squad - #163 - 29F BH-S
Hootbob - #164 - 26 RS
Dmbcfd - #165 - 25 RSS
Camping479 - #166 - 21 RS
Hatcityhosehauler - #167 - 26 RS

(Lakeside - Always has to be one "rebel"







)
Thor - ? - 28 RSS


----------



## camping479

Got the confirmation yesterday, I'll check the site and post back

Mike


----------



## dmbcfd

Got mine yesterday, site #165. Also have the same rate increase, double?

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

When I originally made the arrangements, I was told $25 a night, whether it was lakeside, or full hookup was the group rate. I will call tomorrow and see if I can straigten it out. What I need to know is if everyone mentioned the "Northeast Outbackers" when they called. I imagine this is just a miscommunication, as when I made mine, I was told they were in the middle of upgrading computer systems.

As far as everyones site#'s, I am putting them the list I made for all the reservations, so when I have everyones, I will post a complete update.

Anyone who needs to drop me a note can e-mail me at [email protected]

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Tim,
Yes we told them that we were with the Northeastern Outbackers Rally.
So hopefully it just a communication error.
Don


----------



## Ymryl

Looks like they put us all together, it'll look pretty cool when people drive by and see six Outbacks parked together in a group!


----------



## Thor

Still nothing in the mail box yet. I will give it to the middle of next week and then call. It looks like I am the only lake side









Just to let you know we don't bite







We shower everyday as well









Thor


----------



## camping479

We will be in #166

Mike


----------



## HootBob

Thor
I guess they're saving the best for last.








Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I called Crystal Lake today, and got a machine (on the regular#, not the toll free, which seems to be picked up by a Yogi answering service). I left a message, and will keep everyone posted.

Thor, if the Hurricaneplumber ends up coming, I'm pretty sure he will be lakeside, so you won't be that alone.









Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber

If Thor has Canadian's I will be next door if possible.

To throw another twist into my difficult planning.... the child has signed up for AAU travelling basketball again this year, so those few weekends off I thought we had may have just disappeared. I was waiting for the softball schedule to decide. I know there is a basketball tournament on Mother's Day weekend, and usually there is a softball tournament the following weekend somewhere in the state.

Thor, don't worry just yet.

The planning continues........

Kevin


----------



## iceberg

I've been wanting to take my wife to the 1000 island area... tried to last summer, but only made it to the finger lakes for 2 weeks. We are moving to VA which would put the 1K islands within a day's drive. Nice little town at Alenandria Bay.

Would love to meet up with some other Outbackers...


----------



## hurricaneplumber

iceberg,

We would love to have you join in anytime. You must of been in my backyard at the Fingerlakes, where did you stay???/

I have been going to Canada for 30 some years now and always pass through the 1000 isles, never actually camped there but definitely want to. Tim, was there last year. I just love that area.

Maybe we can put something together for that area.

Hopefully we will see ya around..

Kevin, from the southern tip of Seneca Lake area.


----------



## Thor

Kevin

Canadian's come in 24's and since we are up north they are cold as well







Canadians are never jealous if you have more than one.









Still nothing in the mail. Get wait to meet everyone in May.

Thor


----------



## Thor

Iceberg

Another rally by the 1000 islands














. Count me in. I love that area. Not far away Kingston were I lived for 4 years

Thor


----------



## Ymryl

Spoke to Mary Ann at Jellystone this morning, she said we are all set with the $25/night rate, the print out sent to us was a mistake (all of us in the group, not just me). Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## iceberg

hurricaneplumber said:



> iceberg,
> 
> We would love to have you join in anytime. You must of been in my backyard at the Fingerlakes, where did you stay???/
> 
> I have been going to Canada for 30 some years now and always pass through the 1000 isles, never actually camped there but definitely want to. Tim, was there last year. I just love that area.
> 
> Maybe we can put something together for that area.
> 
> Hopefully we will see ya around..
> 
> Kevin, from the southern tip of Seneca Lake area.
> [snapback]21484[/snapback]​


We stayed at the Camp Bell Campground between Corning and Bath... We went to Keuka Lake for a wedding, and up to Niagra Falls and Rochester. Got pounded by Hurricane Francis. We had a Hybrid camper last September when we went and when we got back, we bought our 23RS. It was supposed to be a 5 day trip, but ended up to be 11 days after the tranny went out in my truck at Hammondsport.


----------



## HootBob

That's great Ymryl
I've wanted to call up there this end of the week. 
But been sick this pass week.( Is it May yet)
Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Paul, thanks for the update. She still hasn't returned my call, so I'm glad somebody got through. I guess I won't have to call her back today.

iceberg, we spent a week in Ivy Lea, just the other side of the internation bridge last summer. It was great. If you are looking for quiet, Ivy Lea is the place to be. It was very quiet, and was close enough to Kingstone, and Gananoque, that they was still plenty to do. The wife wants to go up there again in a few years. I think the next time we will stay on the US side, and it will probably be up towards Alexander Bay.

Tim


----------



## Thor

Well still no letter. I will call tomorrow just to make sure everything is OK.

Thor


----------



## Thor

It finally came. I got my confirmation







We are going camping. Unfortunately it did not mention a site #







.

I will call them to find out.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thats great Thor,
Now all you need is your site # and SPRING,SPRING!!!!!
Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Thor, if you got the same invoice sheet as the rest of us, the site# should be about halfway across the top of the page, listed as a Lot#. If you didn't get the same sheet, well, I guess you'll just have to call.









Tim


----------



## Thor

No lot number on sheet







However nothing that a quick phone call can't fix









Thor


----------



## Central Mass Outbackers

I called last week to make a reservation and am waiting now for a call back. Glad to hear the rate mix-up has been settled. We're looking forward to the end of snow season so we can again hit the road with our Outback. We're really looking forward to seeing everyone in May.







I'll let you know when I get a confirmation and a site number.

Sally


----------



## dmbcfd

Sally,
That's great, another family from MA. When the time comes, we should talk about a small caravan. Is anyone else going by way of the Mass Pike, too?

Steve


----------



## HootBob

Hi Sally,
Glad to hear that another family will be joining the Northeastern Rally.
Don action


----------



## Thor

We must getting close to a dozen Outbacks by now sunny

Left word, still no site number. Counting the days









Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain

Over here in the PNW we need to take notes on how you guys did this. It would be nice if there was a nice clean process for getting it done.

Congratulations on your organization and planning skills!









BBB


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

BBB, Just read the entire thread. The whole process took place right here on Outbackers. Once the location and dates were picked, I called the place, and got the asked about the special rate. That didn't take much, as they advertised special group rates. Then everyone started to make their reservations.

Just need someone to take the bull by the horns and jump in with the planning to start the ball rolling.

Tim


----------



## Ymryl

Looking forward to seeing you Sally. We will also be going by way of the Mass Pike. I agree, it would be really cool to have a caravan of Outbacks on the way there.

I booked in to Lake George RV Park yesterday for the week of July 4th. Has anyone here stayed there? I heard it is really nice. We'll be staying at Jellystone Park in Ashland, NH the first weekend (July 1-4) and then moving over to Lake George on Monday (4th) and staying until the following Sunday (10th). This will be our first real trip with the Outback and we're really excited about it.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Paul, I've heard mixed things about Lake George RV Park. All who've stayed there agree it is very clean, and nicely kept. The complaints I have heard are the price, the size (if your on the backside, you will need the car to get to the gameroom/store area), small sites (one person said that he could'nt open his awning without hitting the camper next to him), and the managements lack of interest in pleasing the customer. Several folks have said that when that made a complaint, mostly about noisey campers after quiet hours, they were told sorry, if you don't like it, don't come back.

That was enough for me to say, I won't go to begin with. I would be interested in hearing your experiences when you get back. We are staying at the Adirondeck Camping Village in August. Not as big, nor as expensive, but people who have stayed there recommend it hands down.

Tim


----------



## camping479

We really liked Lake George RV park. We were there for a few days last year in the outer loop that Tim mentioned. They have an activity building with 2 pools right there, but it is a long way from everything else in the park. Our space was not huge, but it did the trick. In some areas the spaces were closer than in others. Garbage was picked up every morning and our fire ring was cleaned out every day as well.

We didn't have any noise issues or cause to complain so I can't say much about the responsiveness of the staff.

We did have some folks in cowboy hats with a dog named Bandit







across from us who were noisy, but they quieted down when the quiet hours started. Hopefully they haven't bought an outback and see this post









Mike


----------



## dmbcfd

Paul,
We stayed at Lake George RV Park last August for 4 or 5 nights. That was our second trip there. We did a week 2 years ago. I have no complaints. we were in that outer loop also, and enjoyed the pools, ice cream, & magic show. The kids love the paddle boats, too. I found the staff very nice. The first time we had a pop-up without A/C. The first site was in the sun, and they moved us and our friends to two shaded sites, no problem. Some sites are little small, but I've stayed at worse.
I think you'll enjoy it. Sounds like a nice trip.

Steve


----------



## Thor

We stayed there for a couple of nights last summer. Park was nice but the Lake George area is very popular and hence a very busy place. We had loads of fun.

Thor


----------



## Ymryl

Thanks for the feedback everyone. My boss has stayed there in the past also and agrees with you all in your assessments. I did request to be on the outer part of the place due to my three small children, hopefully they will put us in the quieter outer ring you folks mention.

Walking isn't such a big issue with us, with the litttle ones we tend to drive or bike (with one of those kiddie trailer thingies) over to where we want to go. Pushing a double wide carriage is good exersize but gets old real quick.


----------



## LILLUKIE

Were in for Crystal lake Cooperstown, She said well be with the group, no site # yet. We'll see everybody there, can't wait. We had also camped at the LAKE GEORGE ESCAPE campground, just north of the village. We had a nice trip, couple pools, lake,and lots to do for the kids. Stay warm see ya soon.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

LILLUKIE and Central Mass Outbackers, PM me when you get your site numbers and I will add you to the list. I have a map of the campground with everyone's labled, so I just need to add yours to the list. As soon as I get them, I will post the map.

Can't wait to meet everyone in May.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber

LILLUKIE,

Welcome to the neighborhood.

Where did you buy your camper? I got mine at Great Outdoors RV in Fulton.

We are in Elmira, about 2 hours south of Syracuse.

Finally someone close to home, way cool...

Still working out our schedule for May.

Kevin


----------



## Thor

Kevin

We have good friends that live in Solvay. We hit the NY state fair almost every year. We are planning on stopping by during our trip to Hershey.

Thor


----------



## dsrede2go

Hello NE OUTBACKERS!

I recently registered to be a member of this site.

My wife and I reside in upstate NY and are interested in attending the May gathering @ Crystal Lake near Cooperstown.

Before making reservations, is there anything else I need to do to participate (and get the group rate)?

Dave


----------



## camping479

Dave,

Welcome to the group!!

Just tell the campground you are with the northeast outbackers rally and they should give you the group rate.

Mike


----------



## LILLUKIE

Hey there Kevin, 
I did purchase the camper at The Great Outdoors in Fulton. We live just out side the city of Syracuse in East Syracuse. 
Hey thor last name of friend in Solvay? if you want, my wifes from Solvay
See Ya Paul
PS welcome to the group Dave.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Welcome Dave,

You must be pretty close to the new Bass Pro shops.

I believe the rate for Cooperstown is $25/night. I still haven't made my reservation yet, we may or may not be able to go, still working on it.

We will be at Keuka Lake State Park July 16th weekend.

Kevin


----------



## Thor

Paul

Congrats on your purchase









Our friends name are Lewis. She a grade school teacher and he is a saleman. It would be a small world if knew them









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

dsrede2go,

Welcome to the group. Like Mike said, you need to mention that you are with the Northeast Outbackers to get the group rate. Like Kevin said, it is $25 a night for either a full hookup, or Lakeside water and electric. After you make your reservation, PM me with your site#. I am preparing a map with everyones sites highlighted so we can see where we all will be.

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Welcome dsrede2go to the Outbackers
Glad to hear that LiLLukie,Central Mass Outbackers & dsrede2go will be joining the Rally in May
Can't wait. 
Don action


----------



## johnp

Add one more to the list. Called today but do not have a site number yet.May will be busy were heading out three weekends in a row







.

John


----------



## HootBob

Hi Johnp2000
Glad you could join the rally
See you in May action 
Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ohhhh, I'll get to look at that monster big block Av......Let me know the site# when you get it so I can add you to the map.

Also, did you get full hookup, or Lakeside e/w?

Tim


----------



## Thor

Hi Guys

E-mailed the park today; Hopefully, I will get a site number in the next couple of days.

Is anyone else going lakeside? - If not, I will change my site, to full service.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Ha Thor
Just a thought maybe they didn't give you a site # 
Because they notice alot of us are going full.
They may be waiting to see if you decide to change to full also.








Don


----------



## dmbcfd

WOW,

How many are we up to now, Tim? I lost track, I can't count that high anyway.
This should be lots of fun!

Steve


----------



## Thor

Finally got a site number

Party at #172















































Thor


----------



## HootBob

Way to go Thor!!!!!!
You got a site # and having a PARTY to boot !!!!
U-The- MAN















Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Thor,

I thought you were going lakeside??????

I was hoping the Canadians would be flowing down near the waters edge late into the night.

Ho hummm

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

As of right now, we have 7 confirmed with site's, and 4 who have said they called but haven't said whether they have a site# or not.

Here is the list

hatcityhosehauler, site#167
camping479, site#166
hootbob, site#164
thor, site#172
Campfire Squad, site#163
dmbcfd, site#165
Ymryl, site#161
johnp2000, awaiting site# 
LiLLukie, awaiting site# 
Central Mass Outbackers, awaiting site# 
dsrede2go, awaiting site#

If I've left anyone out, be sure to PM me. Also for those of you awaiting site's, let me know when you get yours, and I will up date the list.

Tim


----------



## Thor

Kevin

I was going lakeside but then I figured....I am attending a rally to meet everyone...so why not be front row center









It is probably a good think that we are away from the water...Canadian beer has a bite if your carefull









Thor


----------



## Ymryl

I'm really excited to see all of the Outbacks lined up in that section. Can't wait to see the other campers walking by drooling









So we currently have 11 set to go? Very cool..


----------



## johnp

Hi 
I received my confirmation letter today and could someone tell me if the last three numbers of the confirmation # are the same as the site number?

John


----------



## HootBob

John
On the comfirmation letter it should have a Lot Number
That is were you will find your site # in the top middle of letter.
Don


----------



## johnp

Hi Don

No lot number anywhere. Everything else is there the only thing I can think of is the last three digits of the confirmation number which would put me in that row at site #170.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

John, I will look for my confirmation letter, and see what the confirmation # is and compare it to my site#, and get back to you. I just have to remember where I put the confirmation letter.

Tim


----------



## johnp

Hi action

Called today and we will be on site #174. Now all I have to do is rent a couple of Friday the 13th movies to scare the kids and the tell them we are camping at Crystal lake on friday the 13th







just kidding .

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

John, Got you on the list, and the map. See you in May.

Tim


----------



## dmbcfd

John,
You're just down the road from me. I'm in Walpole, MA. There are a few of us going to the rally from around here. Any interest in a caravan on the way out? Paul is from N. Smithfield and I think he is in. Any one else taking I-495 and the Pike? We plan on leaving sometime Friday AM, I hope.

I tried that whole "Friday the 13th" thing a while back, but very few got it.








It went right over Tim's head.









Steve


----------



## johnp

Steve 
When I saw your post about Friday 13th and Crystal Lake I had to reply with the tell Jason I said hi it took a while for anyone else to get it. I didn't know there was a campground on Crystal lake. I also plan on trying to leave in the am but to try to get on the road at a specific time has always been a problem (3 women). I will be going 146 to 90.

John


----------



## Ymryl

John,
I'll also be going 146 to Mass Pike (you'll pass within about a 1/2 mile of my house when you go by the Pound Hill Road exit). We also plan on leaving Friday morning. We should see if we can all coordinate a bit and caravan over.


----------



## Thor

2 Months to go .... and counting































With this many Outbackers coming are there any ideas for events. Pot luck dinner, camp fire etc????

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

When I arranged for the group rate, Marianne told me that it is also Yogi's "family" weekend. There will be a movie or two being shown, as well as a campwide potluck Saturday night at "Cindy's Pavillion". She told me we would be more then welcome at that, or we could use "Boo-Boo's Pavillion" for our own potluck or similar. It is up to everyone on what they would rather do.

Tim


----------



## dmbcfd

Paul and John,
There is a rest area/service area westbound on the Pike between exits 10 and 9.
We could plan on meeting there, if you like, and then caravan out to the campground. You'll be the guys with the Outbacks, right?

I feel John's pain with 3 women. I haven't been on time since I had kids.

Thor,
We should try to get a meal or two together. Breakfast, dinner, whatever. I like food and if there is any, I'll eat it. Maybe we can make plans before the rally so we can prepare things ahead of time?

Steve


----------



## camping479

> I like food and if there is any, I'll eat it.


Now that's funny Steve. We share the same love of food and old trucks









Maybe we could set up a plan of different people bringing different side and main dishes to a pot luck dinner. I usually carry my dutch oven with me and can make a stew or chili or something.

I need to know ahead of time what I'll be bringing so I can load my old 1/2 ton yukon accordingly


----------



## HootBob

That sounds like a plan count us in.
Lets see the input from the others 
so we could start planning things out.
Before you know it, It will time to get everything loaded up and hitting the road.
Thor are you going to be the Official Count-Down Counter








Don


----------



## Thor

Don

I guess I will be the offical countdown counter.

3 Months 0 days 2 hours 14 sec and alot of cold refreshments









I think an Outback dinner/camp fire is a great idea and should be fun for all.

Thor


----------



## Campfire Squad

You can count on the Campfire squad. Let us know and we will whip up a salad or bring a couple of London Broils to add to an Outbackers dinner. Keep counting down the days!!!

Happy Camping to you.

David and Amy


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Now you guys are making me hungry....stop!!!

Ummm london broil, Canadian beer, campfires... ahh the rough life


----------



## Ymryl

I think a pot-luck sounds cool. Count us in










Sounds like a good night for Margharitas...


----------



## johnp

Count us in too







whatever we need to make or bring . Meeting for the haul up is fine with me. 3 months sound so far away. 90 Days sounds better.

Tim : I have to adjust my hitch hieght. I just put on a set of 33" tires on the Avalanche







True dual exhaust next














.

John


----------



## Campfire Squad

Making you hungry?! I'm depressed it's still so cold here in New York and have to wait until May to go camping.

Gives everyone someting to look forward to though..... good food, great beer, wonderful camping company!!


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Cold in NY?, it gets cold here? at least yesterday the temp was around 50 degrees....finally. And a great day to metal detect.

I will have to run the margarita idea by the boss, she is a sucker for those things. Maybe that will convince her that camping is more important than softball and basketball. I doubt it, but she sure loves those ritas.


----------



## Thor

Coming from the Great White North. Any preference of which flavour of beer to bring







Maybe some Canadian Back Bacon









Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Ummm Canadian beer, a Tim Horton's and back bacon.......now you did it, I am hungry again.

Snowing good here right now, possible 2-4 inches.

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I guess the masses want an Outbacker only Pot Luck. I will call Marianne this week and see if we need to reserve Boo-Boo's pavillion ahead of time, or if it is a first come/first serve basis, or would everyone rather stay near the Outbacks?

On a side note, I was thinking about making a t-shirt, or ball cap or something to commerorate the event. What are everyone's thoughts on that?

John, 33's on the Av? Did you have to replace the shocks, or lift anything to get them on? I have the 1/2 ton, so the suspension is a little on the soft side, and I don't know if the 33's would fit. Then again, I'm just waiting for that winning lotto ticket, and then I'm upgrading to a Duramax/Allison CC.......hmmmm, diesel power (in my best Homer Simpson voice)

Tim


----------



## camping479

I'd say let's stay around our sites. \

Shirts sound good, Yankees emblem on the front, outback emblem on the back









I'll try to organize the pot luck thing as we get closer unless some one else wants to volunteer.

Mike


----------



## Ymryl

I'd say it really depends on how big our sites are. It would be nice to stay around them but if they are too small we would be better off moving. Has anyone stayed in the area we will be in?

T-shirts would be fun. How about "I survived the 2005 Northeast OUTBACKERS rally" or "I went to the 2005 Northeast OUTBACKERS rally and all I got was this lousy t-shirt"


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Since you guys pretty much have the whole full hook-up area, you can party in the middle of the road since the area is out of the main traffic area. You will be in your own little world.

Kevin


----------



## johnp

We have almost the whole road and its a dead end. Close it and have a block party







. Time to load up the red soxs hats and shirts









John


----------



## HootBob

I like the Idea about doing it at our sites.
But like Paul said depends on how much space there is.
I think shirts would be way to go(Minus the Yankee Emblem)








Don


----------



## Thor

All you Americans...I need to learn about...I think they are called Tailgate Parties...This Canadian needs to be educated







Can they be applied at a rally or just a sporting event. Maybe the rally can be renamed to the right hand hoisting event









T-Shirts - Do we need a logo?

Outback'n eh!









Thor


----------



## dmbcfd

T-shirts, good.
Mike organizing pot luck, good.
Red Sox, wicked good.
Patriots, wicked good.
Canadians, good, eh?
Yankees, not so good.

Hey, what'd you expect? I'm from Massachusetts.

Steve


----------



## johnp

Yankees


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Mike, sounds like your elected.

I like the idea of staying near the sites also. Last year we stayed on site# 158, which is right at the start of the full hookup road. I didn't make it down the end of the street, but the sites all appear to be of varying sizes. I'm sure we could find the space if needed.

I guess the concensus is on t-shirts. One of the guys at work has a shop on the side with his wife and specializes in T-shirt screening, embroidery, and the like. I will work on some designs, and get some prices from him and keep you all posted.

I was thinking that we could have "let's go Mets" instead of the Yankee's or the Sox.....









Tim


----------



## camping479

No problem organizing the pot luck.

I told my wife last night she's in charge of organizing it







When the time gets closer, I'll get a list of who's coming and see what we can pull together.

Since many of you are not fans of the right team, let's just have an outback logo on our shirts









Mike


----------



## Thor

Do not forget about the Blue Jays









Thor


----------



## dmbcfd

Is anyone bringing their pet on the rally? We usually bring Otto ( 9yr old Golden Retriever/Collie mix).

Is anyone bringing their kids? How about their wife? Old girlfriend? Former college roomate? Coworkers? Aquaintances? Inlaws?

Mike, better arrange for lots of food. This could get out of hand.

Steve


----------



## camping479

We'll be bringing our mutt Bella, she'll be 8 months by then. If we all take turns, maybe we can tire her out. The tropical fish are staying home. The kids insist on coming along, their 12 now and I can't understand why they aren't more independent, it's only a couple of days.









Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

We will be bringing Tucker, our middle aged yellow lab. Just a quick note to all, if you haven't checked with the campground yet, dogs are allowed, must be kept on a leash, and you need to bring documents from your vet stating when the dog was last vacinatied for rabies. I asked about a rabies tag, and Marianne requested paper documentation. I think the rest of the rules are on the web page. She did say that they keep the proof of vacination on file for as long as the shot is good, that way, if you return to their facility before rover needs to have his booster, your covered.

That will pay for us, as I have family in Oneonta, and see the possibility of visiting them again and again.

Tim


----------



## Thor

I think the way it is looking I will be bring most of Canada or at least what ever we can fit in the TT







Wife, kids and our puppy will be coming. For the puppy it will be her 1st camping trip. I know she will bark alot...usually around 3:00am. This is when we put her outside so we do not hear her. I need my beauty sleep.









Thor


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio

Thanks Thor,

I was feeling down about not being able to attend, but now...


----------



## Thor

Tim

I was just looking through the forum and I believe this thread you started is a record holder









on its 20th page
over 290 replies
over 5500 views

and the rally is still a couple months away. Great job









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I hope Vern isn't loosing too much bandwidthand server space for this one thread???


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I case you haven't seen it over at the National Rally thread, I think a "door prize" for longest distance traveled would be nice, so make sure you all keep track of your mileage to Cooperstown. I think Thor will probably be the winner, but I will need the formula for converting km to miles.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Tim,

I think a nice prize of glo-sticks would be perfect....









Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I'm sure he could use them..


----------



## HootBob

Ha Guys,
I have a box of Glow Cups








Don


----------



## Thor

Good one.

Canadian cold beverage for everyone.









I will be selling glowsticks....$1 each or 3 for $5. I will accept US $ at par









As for milage, I will simply set the Truck MPH instanf KPH.

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Boy at those glo-stick prices, I should stock up, great deal at 3 for $5.









That KMH thing still gets me, the sign in the Town of Morton says 60, but that is very fast around the bends and the cop doesn't like it.

And the RR bridge clearance of 4.3m makes one stop and wonder if the camper will fit under it. Didn't think I needed a calculator while camping.









Sure love that part of the world though, and the Molson Canadian brown juice.









Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> That KMH thing still gets me, the sign in the Town of Morton says 60, but that is very fast around the bends and the cop doesn't like it.










When we went to Ivy Lea last year, I wrote a post-it note to myself.

"After crossing boarder, use the little numbers on the speedometer!" just so I wouldn't forget. Then, I got up on the 401, and I think I was the only one using the little numbers.









Tim


----------



## Thor

It is hard to believe that we are only a few hours apart and things can be so different. In my truck the little numbers are MPH







Maybe their is a mirror at the border







.

As for glow sticks - they will be free, I have several hundred of them, thanks to ebay







- But I will glady accept $5 for 3 sticks









Kevin

Your right, who needs to do math while on vacation. So as for height restriction, do not worry about them...just drive...if it goes boom...too low









Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Thor,

My neighbors are from Toronto, he is a urological surgeon and she stays home and spends and spends. I think she is actually from Fort Erie.

I get to hear the Canadian accent that I just love to listen to.

Sometimes they share the authentic Molson Canadian brown juice or some Sleeman's. But just sometimes.

Have a good day!

Kevin


----------



## BigBadBrain

Canadians have accents?







Wow.







I'm sure glad us US folk don't!


----------



## camping479

Uhhhh, what's a northwesterner doing over here on our NORTHEAST rally thread????????????










Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Didn't you see, the Brain is making a cross country trek to attend all the Northeast rallies this year....









On another note, I find myself wanting for May even more this morning. Last night while sitting in the dining room, playing my practice chanter, I kept hearing a drip. Further investigation revealed a leak about the door jamb of the slider going out on the deck. I have a huge ice dam in the gutter over the door, and correcting that, and inventorying all permanent damage is todays activities.

When is spring going to get here?!


----------



## camping479

Yeah, I'm tired of putting the Bella the terd machine out in the freezing cold all the time. I think she's tired of the cold too. Can't wait for it to thaw so everything turns to mud.









Mike


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Mike,

Just wait to see how many landmines she has left you, it is amazing what the snow covers. And I have two dogs..









Get a dog door and they go in and out by themselves, the best thing I installed, actually my second since the new puppy (widebody) wouldn't fit through the old dog door.

Tim,

My family room has a flat roof that leaks where a old woodstove stack went through it, another springtime fix for this one, total new roof, I am going to make it sloped somehow to provide drainage instead of being flat.

May sounds good to me....

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Well, just got off the roof, and it looks like I will have to replace a shingle or two in the spring. I will check the attic after lunch. Hopefully, there will be no lasting damage up there.

Tim


----------



## camping479

Hope there's no damage in your attic Tim. Water can do a lot of damage and it doesn't take much sometimes. How's the condition of the roof?

Kevin,

Since Bella the terder is still just a puppy, we take her out on a lead. We're training her to go to certain spot in the back corner of our yard. My wife is a fanatic about keeping hay there and keeping it clean. We started that with our last dog after I stepped in a few cutting the lawn..........I hate that.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Our neighbor dog leaves us a lawn mower surprise once in a while. Must remember to wear long pants and check carefully before mowing.

The rotten dog actually came over and deposited WHILE I was mowing. We now call her TRIPOD







(actually, she lost her leg when her owner ran over her, this is NOT the smartest dog in the world).


----------



## Thor

Canadian here, eh!!

As for dog land mines - Just put the mower to mulsh and start cutting - They just seem to disappear







Be sure hit them straight on, you do not want to put your tire into one









The lawn mower doesn't bother me... it is the leaf blower









Y'all









Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Mowing advice from experience I see!!!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I'm just glad I cut the grass with a tractor mounted mower.....


----------



## BigBadBrain

Mower, leaf blower, WEED EATER yikes!









Well, enough of that - get the kids to do it (teenagers are quite the asset - when you can get them to do something!







)

But when it works, just sit back and enjoy!


----------



## Thor

Teenagers!!!

My 6year old came home Friday and said that a boy had a crush on her!!!! What is a dad to do







I was not expecting this until she was at least 25!!!

Thor


----------



## johnp

Break his legs









Just kidding

John


----------



## Thor

John

I like the way you think









Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain

OK Thor, here is the solution that will work eventually when she does date - you can count on it. It's expensive to do but highly effective:

Start taking your daughter out for an occasional meal (got to go to the good places for this to work).

When she orders say "Here sweetheart, why don't you order from the big menu rather than the kid's menu?"

Point out the Lobster (I told you this was expensive) and say "You know sweetheart that when you come to a place like this, it is a sign that you really like the person who brought you to order Lobster and if they don't have Lobster, order Prime Rib. And, also, it is a sign that the person really cares for you if they buy you the lobster like I love you. Now why don't you try the lobster?"

When she looks at you like you've lost your mind make up a convincing story about how her mom ordered Lobster on your first date and you bought it for her and you both knew from that time on that you'd love each other forever!

Now, when that first boy comes along that wants to impress your daughter and take her to the nice place to eat, he'll end up paying for her lobster and go hungry - that's the end of that! Alternatively, he'll tell her he can't afford the lobster and that is a sure sign to her that he doesn't really like her - and that's that!

There is some risk here. My daughter figured it out about the forth time I did it. Unfortunately, she didn't tell me until she turned 16 that she knew all along but didn't want to tell me because she didn't want to hurt my feelings and besides, she really liked Lobster!

But it COULD work.

BBB


----------



## HootBob

I have tow girl 12,14 
That won't for me.
I think they eat more than I do.








Don


----------



## Thor

How about putting them to work when they come over to visit.

Like I need your help, can you

Cut the grass
Stack the firewood
Shovel my drive - use the bad back as a reason
Rake leaves

Any chore that will keep him busy for at least 2 hrs







Hopefully they never come back









Thor


----------



## Thor

Official Countdown Timer Here.

Exactly 2 months to go.









The snow still needs to melt









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Please Thor, don't use that 4 letter word around here again.


----------



## johnp

Thanks for the countdown that gives me sixty day to sort out this fever issue.

And please don't mention s*&%









John


----------



## HootBob

Ha Tim
I was wondering if you came up with anything about T-Shirts for the NE Rally yet?
Don
P.S.
Look I didn't say that 4 letter word


----------



## Thor

Sorry guys, I forgot that the 4 letter this time if year is a complete no no









On the brighter side, the temp. is going to be on the plus side today...which means that the white stuff will be melting









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

Pulled my trailer to go from the backyard to the driveway yesterday. The side of my garage gets no sun therefore slow melting snow. It felt real wierd putting the suburban in 4 wheel drive to get out. 
I keep watching the rebate no rebate thing and still debating on trade in or sell first. Either way I hope I can get this done and make the rally. Workin on it>


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Don, I have a few ideas. When I get them finalized, I will get back to everyone so that I can have a list of sizes..

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

Ordered 28 RSDS yesterday, 6 to 8 weeks delivery. Doubt I will make rally but it is in the window, one never knows. Keep my fingers crossed and it could be the break in run.


----------



## Thor

tdvffjohn

Congrats on the purchase. Keep the pressure on the dealer. Explain to them that May 13 is a must keep date









If they cannot keep the date ask for a discount









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

The following is a list of persons that have confirmed they are attending. I have included the site#'s that I have on record also.

I understand that the campground has stopped putting the site# on the confirmation notice, but everyone will be put together.

hatcityhosehauler #167
camping479 #166
hootbob #164
thor #172
Campfire Squad #163
dmbcfd #165
Ymryl #161
johnp2000 #174
dsrede2go #171

LiLLukie planning to attend, but unconfirmed
Central Mass Outbackers planning to attend, but unconfirmed

If you have a reservation, but are listed as unconfirmed, or not on this list at all, please PM either myself or Mike (camping479). We would like to get a headcount for planning purposes.

In addition, I was going to plan a t-shirt, or something as a rememberance. Unfortunately, I just started a class at work that will be taking up a great deal of my free time with large amounts of homework. I will defer the t-shirt to anyone who would like to step up to the plate. PM me if you are interested. I am still working on the map though, and hopefully will get it posted to my web site and linked to here very shortly.

Tim


----------



## Thor

Tim

I think buying the T-Shirts in Canada will be more $$ - 15% in taxes alone. If I buy them in the States and have them shipped to Canada, there will be the duty and taxes again. Maybe we can piggyback off of the North Western Rally. They have T-shirts. I have asked them for a logo but forgot to ask for the supplier and contact name. I will gather the names and sizes for the Rally, if someone could order them we would have T-Shirts.

Thor


----------



## Thor

Rally Goers

Can everyone email the sizes and number of T-Shirts they wish. The T-Shirts will be the same style as the North Western Rally shirts.

Cooperstown is just around the corner. sunny

Thanks
Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor
I took notice that the NW crew had t-shirts,LS t-shirts and sweat shirts.Do we have these choices or just T-shirts.








Don


----------



## Thor

Don

Randy will contact the supplier for me. We will be able to piggyback from their setup and order. We can get anything we wish. I do not have the different prices yet.

Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain

I'm guessing you folks will have the same choices that we did. I'll have to modify the logo and send to Sue at the shirt place. I'll put "NE Outbackers" across the top. Any particular color preference for the lettering?

Here is the NW design:


----------



## Thor

BBB

My personal choice would be to keep the same colouring and just put Outbackers across the top.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Ha Thor
I would also keeping the same colors
But do you think NE Outbackers would look better
I'm just wondering


----------



## Campfire Squad

I like Thor's idea of just Outbackers across the top. Let us know when you get prices. We would be in for at least a couple of t-shirts.

David.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Like this?


----------



## Thor

BBB

2 thumbs up
















What do the rest of the rally goers think?

Thor

PS - Can you make the Outback a 28RSS????


----------



## BigBadBrain

I knew that this might come up so when I did the graphic I decided to use the one on the cover of the brochure. I can't help it if they chose a 23RS.


----------



## HootBob

Great job BBB
Looks good to me Thor








Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

Can they make it a 28 RSDS?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

The 23 RS is the "featured model" on the 2005 brochure? Say it isn't so! I had to check for myself: http://keystone-goshen.com/pdf/Outback.pdf

Sure enough...there it is...the lowly 23 RS.

The 2004 brochure featured the 26 RS, arguably the most loved and adored model in the Outback line.

I can only speculate that the 23 RS is there for 2005 to increase sales of that model. Since the 23 RS is one of the least popular, most trouble-ridden models in the line, Keystone is probably looking for a way to revive sales for one more year. Then they discontinue it in 2006.

Yep, that must be it.

Randy


----------



## BigBadBrain

LOWLY 23RS!









And after we gave you one of our rally shirts too!









The 23RS embodies the very essence of the Outback - small and versitile while still providing all of the key creature comforts that makes one lean back and say "Now THIS is camping!"

It's no wonder it is featured on the cover, KEYSTONE wouldn't have put it there if it wasn't considered the consummate Outback.









Now, for all of the 23RS owners (who care), I will offer you this one time chance apologize!


----------



## johnp

Calm down. Can we all get along. I thought I was at that other forum.

John


----------



## BigBadBrain

Ah, I was just kidding. Randy knows me better than that.


----------



## Thor

BBB

All kidding aside the logo looks great. Thanks

Any idea on cost?

Thor


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Nice! I was anxious to see how BBB would react to that!

That's the beauty of the Outback line...each model, while similar to the others (like the floor plans in the 21, 23, and 26 RS), has unique features that makes it "perfect" for those who own it.

Randy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Wow, I don't get an opportunity to stop in for a few days, and you guys have picked up the T-Shirt ball, and started running with it. I'm glad, as I am just too busy with stuff outside of the Outback....the only thing I've done so far is charge the battery!

Since we are asking opinions, I think the shirt looks great. If I were to change anything, I'd have just the Outbackers across the top, but where you reference the rally, there you could differenctiate between the regions.

Something like "NE Rally Spring 2005" instead of "spring 2005 rally". Just a thought, as I like both of the examples posted here.

Let us know on the prices Thor, and I will get you a count for our family later this week.

Tim


----------



## BigBadBrain

Tim,
Click this to see the modified one. I guess I hadn't thought of putting the region below instead of the rally, I just shortened it.

Thor,
No cost for the logo. Oh, do you mean the shirts?







If you look at the Spring NW Outbacker rally thread it lists the prices for our shirts. I've got 25 pounds of shirts sitting in my livingroom ready to be taken out to the Outback.

BBB

Randy,
I HAD to respond, you left me no choice!


----------



## Conrich

Just got my confirmation for the northeast outbackers rally at Jellystone in Cooperstown. Site #162 Keep me informed on plans, as this is my first Rally ever!!! Don't want to look as if we are neewbies. Looking forward to our first 2005 trip.
Richard


----------



## HootBob

Hi Richard
Glad to see you will be there.
Looks like you will be next to us








Don


----------



## camping479

Welcome Richard,

Everyone coming,

Chris and I are starting to think about planning the pot luck for saturday night. Any one have any preference or want to bring something in particular? Based on that info, we can fill pull together the rest of the dinner. I was planning on doing a chili or stew in my dutch oven.

Looks like we will have 12 families there so we're gonna need a lot of food









PM me or post up

thanks,

Mike


----------



## dsrede2go

Mike & Chris,

My wife & I will provide a WESTERN BEAN CASSEROLE for the "pot luck" dinner.

Dave & Sue (site # 171)


----------



## Thor

Dave & Sue

I looks like we will be neighbours. Site #172... Dont' worry too much about us. The 3 kids will get up about 4:00am and my DW & I usually go to bed about 3:00am.







I forgot our dog barks all night
















Pot Luck

How about some:

"Canadian Back Bacon" - Does anyone know about the regulations regarding bring meat across the border. Last time we crossed the Customs officer asked us about steak and what we had in the fridge????

The golden throat charmer is a given









Cannot forget the Tim Horton's Coffee










Thor


----------



## Thor

Rally Goers -

Cost of T-Shirts - Copied from the North Western Rally Supplier.

Kids:
LS Tees 5 $14.45
Tees 3 $11.95
Sweatshirts 1 $16.95

Adults:
LS Tees 10 $15.45
XXL LS Tees 1 $17.45
Tees 1 $12.95 
XXL Tees 0
Sweatshirts 3 $17.95 (7.5 oz) 
XXL Sweatshirts 2 $19.95 (7.5 oz)

Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain

Thor,
I'm thinking the XXL Tees were $2 more each. Did you get contact information from Castle Rock Outbackers (Randy) for the shirt folks?

BBB


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

BBB is correct. XXLs do cost more. Price goes down as more are ordered. Here are the long sleeve prices for the Rocky Mountain Rally and the NW and NE Rally:

Qty: 1 2-3 4-8 9-16 17-31 32-45
S-XL: 19.37 17.45 16.45 15.45 14.45 13.45
XXL 20.62 18.70 17.70 16.70 15.70 14.70

Also note that all the prices posted do not include 7.5% tax.

Randy


----------



## dsrede2go

THOR,

It's my impression that you're handling the sale of the tees ... ???

If so, we'd like to order TWO - large-size short-sleeved tees.

How are ya handling payment?

Dave & Sue


----------



## HootBob

Ha Mike
Peg and I were planning on making Halupkies to bring
Don


----------



## Ymryl

Looks like I missed out while I was away this week. Hope I can still get an order in for shirts...

I like the graphic









It should have some kind of region reference however as others have mentioned...

Can someone let me know who to order the shirts from and how to get the money to them? Also not sure what to bring for the pot luck, but I'm assuming we'll iron that out before we all head over.


----------



## dmbcfd

I should have a shirt count tomorrow. How and who do I pay?

Mike, count me in for pot luck. DW will let me know what she wants to make tomorrow. I hope it's meatballs.

Steve


----------



## dmbcfd

Hey, its tomorrow already.

T-shirts, all short sleeve.
1 extra large, 1 large, 1 small, and 1 kid's large. Who wants the money?

Mike, we'll make a bunch of meatballs and sauce.

Steve


----------



## camping479

This is getting tasty


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Thor, I still need to double check with the DW on what we will need for T-shirts.

Mike, let us know what you still need. We can make what ever is needed, as I don't think we want 13 entre's, and no sides or salads, or dare I say.........dessert?

Everyone else, I hope to be putting the map up on the web today. I will have to see how much homework I can get done, to see if I have time.

Tim

Ok, I've added the map to my web page. The link is below. The rest of the page is still under construction, so I apologize for the lack of content. Also, there's not much bandwidth, so please be patient.

NE Outbacker Rallys

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Nice map Tim
That's also a nice picture of the first Ne Rally









Thor I'll let you know as soon the wife gets back home(out of town this weekend for work)
As to what we need.
Don


----------



## Thor

Hi

I will organize the T's. No porblem; however I do need a US mailing address or we will pay more for shipping and that there is duty, GST & PST. Can anyone help with this one? Plan B is to look for a Canadian supplier...(already made a few phone calls). I will go with whatever is least expensive.

To order, please email me directly. Once I have summarized the order I will return email so everyone can double check prior to purchasing them. Payment can be done 2 ways - I have a PayPal account or simply when we meet in May.

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Thor

Sent you a PM

Tim


----------



## Thor

Hi

Got some prices starting to come in and PM with orders. I also have a US shipping address as well...Thanks. I will wait another week to give everyone a chance to order.

Also had an idea.... Some members like the T-Shirts with NE Rally and others do not. How about the Outbackers picture in front and "NE Rally 2005" on the sleeve in the same font and colour as Outbackers.com?

Thor


----------



## dmbcfd

I like the "NE Rally 2005" on the sleeve idea! Without the quotation marks, of course.

Steve


----------



## 7BeaverDam

Can I make a suggestion for the NorthEast Outback Rally? (And other rally's too).

There are so many posts in this thread, off topic and the like that it is very hard to find the facts about the Rally. I am still searching back to find the CG information (I found the list of sites), dates, etc.

Can a moderator create a Northeast Rally FAQ that includes only Rally and related information? (Dates, CG, Tee Shirt info, etc.) and then CLOSE that thread (make it sticky, etc). Or make it editable by only the Moderators?

You might be able to make one Thread for all Rallys and have each region's info as a post inside that thread.

</rant>

(Edit: On a side note, I think I confused this thread with the 1000 Islands Outback Rally, thinking they were one in the same. I think my point is still valid, however.)

-=Glen=-


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Perhaps an upcoming events topic, where regions can post their upcoming rally info. I will bring it up to on of the moderators. Vern may have to get involved though.

Just in case you want the info on this particular Northeast Rally (the 1000 Islands rally is a NE region rally too) here it is

Yogi Bears Jellystone Park at Crystal Lake, located in Garrettsville, NY. The dates are May 13, 14, and 15. If you are going to make a reservation, tell them you are with the Northeast Outbackers to get the group rate of $25/night.

I don't have any info on the 1000 Island rally. Thor and Luv 2 RV are handling that I think. I will be at Jellystone, and hope to make the 1000 Island rally too.

Tim


----------



## BigBadBrain

Tim,
The NW Outbackers who attended the Spring Rally at Ft. Stevens discussed the possibility of two rallies later this year (summer and fall). A topic area for the region would likely help keep things a little straighter and less confusing. Careful choice of title for each thread will help too.

BBB


----------



## Thor

Hi NE Rally Goers

T-Shirt update. I found a local supplier that is approx the same cost (a bit cheaper because of Cnd $$) as the NW Rally. The catch is that we need a min order of 50. There are 2 options:

Hi Thor,

The logo you sent to me will require 4 colour process printing to reproduce on a shirt, no way around it. About 25% of the cost of this job is the actual T-shirt, the set-ups and imprint running charges make-up 75%. There is another option that is slightly less expensive, I will get to that after I provide you with the pricing for 4 colour process printing (4 colour process printing will provide the best results). However I had to call 3 of my imprinters before I could find someone who will print 4 colour process on less then 100 shirts. The set-up charges are high, anyway here it is:

1) GILDAN - ULTRA COTTON T SHIRT - 4 COLOUR PROCESS SCREEN PRINTING - SINGLE COLOUR SLEEVE IMPRINT
100% Cotton, Pre-shrunk. Includes a 4 colour process print on either the front or back (one location only) and a single colour imprint on the sleeve.
Shirt Colour: WHITE

Set-Up Charges: $280.00
Includes film and 5 screens (4 colour screen + 1 for sleeve)
Film is kept for future orders - screens are cleaned and a reorder charge of $25.00 per colour would apply for a re-order.

Based on 50+ total pieces
Youth Sizes: $8.10 per unit
Adult Sizes (S-XL): $8.60 per unit
Adult Size XXL: $10.25 per unit

Production time: 10 to 15 business days upon approval to proceed and approval of artwork layout to be provided by Peregrine Promotions.
The above costs are subject to G.S.T., P.S.T. and shipping charges, F.O.B., Toronto.

The other option available to you is to do the chest / back logo as a HEAT TRANSFER. It is a process where the logo is printed on special paper which is in turn transferred to the shirt with a heat press (much like a professional iron on). The quality is initially very good after many washings though the logo tends to fade a bit (it will not fade with the Screen Printing option above). I would use the same T-shirt and would still screen print the single colour logo on the sleeve. You will avoid most of the set-up charges, which might be attractive for an order of this size, but the per shirt cost is more for this method.

2) GILDAN - ULTRA COTTON T SHIRT - HEAT TRANSFER LOGO APPLICATION - SINGLE COLOUR SLEEVE IMPRINT
100% Cotton, Pre-shrunk. Includes a full colour image on either the front or back (one location only) and a single colour imprint on the sleeve.
Shirt Colour: WHITE

Set-Up Charges: $56.00
Includes film and 1 screen for sleeve
Film is kept for future orders - screens are cleaned and a reorder charge of $25.00 per colour would apply for a re-order.

Based on 50+ total pieces
Youth Sizes: $11.50 per unit
Adult Sizes (S-XL): $12.00 per unit
Adult Size XXL: $13.65 per unit

Production time: 10 to 15 business days upon approval to proceed and approval of artwork layout to be provided by Peregrine Promotions.
The above costs are subject to G.S.T., P.S.T. and shipping charges, F.O.B., Toronto. 
Please let me know if there are any questions.

Option #1 for XXL is (10.25+(280/50))*1.15=$18.23Cnd (shirt+setup+GST&PST)
Option #2 for XXL is (13.56+(56/50))*1.15=$16.88Cnd

My vote is for option #1

Can everyone please PM their choice. Thanks 
We need an order of 50 as well. Mind you with logo not contain NE Rally, anyone can use the shirts.

I emailed everyone, that is planning on attending. If you have not received an email please let me know.
Thor


----------



## Thor

T-Shirt Order as of April 13th 11:30pm 
Update as of April 14th 1:50am
Update as of April 14th 1:28pm
Update as of April 16th 6:25am
Update as of April 19th 6:35am
Update as of April 20th 6:33am
Update as of April 20th 12:35pm
Update as of April 20th 6:03pm
Update as of April 22nd 6:51am (BBB order)

dsrede2go - 2 lg
dmbcfcl - 1xl, 1 lg, 1s, 1kids
conrich - 1 xxl, 1 lg
thor - 1 xl, 1 lg, 3 kids
cfiresquad - 1 lg, 1 med, 2 kids
Ymryl - 1 lg, 1 med, 2 kids
hatcityhose - 1 xxl, 1 lg, 2 kids
hootbob - 1 xxl, 2 xl, 2 med, 1 kid
lillukie - 1 xxl, 1 xl, 2 kids
CentMass - 2 lg, 2 m
RCCL - 1 lg, 1 m, 1 kids
Camp479 - 2 lg, 2 s
Johnp2000 - 1 xl, 1 lg, 1 s, 1 kids
tdvffjohn - 2 kids (age 7&5)
BBB - 1 XXL

Total - 51 T-Shirts only 0 more to go.







Got them there!!!

PS - The supplier is looking for a min 2.5 weeks advance notice to ensure the shirts are ready on time

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

Resevation made for sat arrival.







Now lets hope Keystone has it delivered in time. Matbe it will be the maiden voyage.


----------



## Thor

John

Congrats - I know you will get your TT on time. Are you interested in T-Shirts?

Thor


----------



## Thor

Rally Goers

We are at 47 shirts only 3 to go. Did we miss anyone? Please let me know. I will place the order fri. The cost might be a bit more if we do not reach 50.

We just need 3 more!!!!!!!

Thanks
Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain

Thor,
I'm too lazy to go back and reading the entire thread, how many Outbacks and how many people at your upcoming rally? Sounds BIG!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Brain, I don't have a total count on people, but we have 13 campers so far.....oh no. It starts on Friday the 13th, it's at Crystal Lake, and we have 13 campers.........too eery!























Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

Welcome to the twilight zone









BBB, Thinkin of coming?


----------



## Thor

We made the big 50 for the shirts









I will place the order on fri and get with the exact cost for everyone. I will also check on kids sizes.

Tim

We might be 14 strong, RCCL will know Mon if they are able to make it.

Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain

Thor,
Can you give me a link to a pic of the t-shirts? I might go for one.

BBB


----------



## Thor

Thor,
Iâ€™ve attached an updated graphic that has higher resolution and brighter background for Sue to use to more accurately capture colors. Hope this helps.
BBB <<...>> 
I could not upload the hi-res graphic, too large. I can email it to you if you wish.










I am using the high res. pic you sent me. On the right sleeve in blue will be NE Rally 2005

Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain

Can I still order an XXL?

Drop me an email with the total (with shipping) and I'll drop you a check. Afraid I can't be there in person to pick it up at the rally.









BBB


----------



## Thor

BBB

I have ordered you an XXL - To save on shipping I will give it to someone from the NE rally to mail it you directly. Shipping from US to US is alot cheaper than getting across the border.

Thor


----------



## Thor

Ne Rally Kids Shirt. The Mfg makes a whole bunch of kids sizes. Please let me know what size you want, sorry abuot the confusion.







shy

Youth Sizes

.............XS....S.....M......L.....XL
Length.20.5..22...23.5..25...26.5
..Width.16....17....18.....19.....20

Adult sizes have been ordered.









Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain

Thor,

Thanks for ordering the shirt. I can add it to my growing collection of Outbacker wear.

I'm impressed - 50 shirts for adults. We had a total order of 40 shirts for all the adults and kids together.

How can you have 50 adults and only 13 Outbacks? I must be off somewhere (big surprise there).

BBB


----------



## hurricaneplumber

BBB,

It is simple, they are preparing to for some of Steve's (dmbcfd) meatballs and sauce.

Must stay clean looking while camping you know.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Did he say we have 50 adult shirts ordered, or 50 total? I figure there will be at least 26 adults, and most likely at least as many children/kids. Plus some of the older kids will probably wear an adult size....

Why am I justifying this. It 's probably for the meatballs.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

50 people? Gonna need a lot of meatballs.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

tdvffjohn, what date is the dealer predicting for your delivery?

Hurricane Plumber???? Wow, I haven't seen you in a while. How's that softball season shaping up. Might we see you in May, if even for the day?

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

Original 6 to 8 weeks, the rally would be the 8 th week. I told him I made the reservation and he seemed to think I would make it, even if I picked it up on that fri. They tell me they need a week for pdi after they get it. I will push him.

I ve had so many campers and everything is in one stack in the basement that I could easily load it and be ready, would have no problems with that being my first trip. They already pulled it from indiana to New Jersey, so road







I would not be worried about. The only problem I see is I would have no time for mods.









....Except my new rims are already in the garage.


----------



## BigBadBrain

OK, there I go again, thinkin' I'm thinkin' when I should be thinkin' I'm not thinkin' enough!

I think.









OK, 50 total makes a LOT more sense.

If you guys have the same experience we had at Ft. Stevens for the Spring NW Outbackers rally, you'll have a tough time counting kids. I'm not sure we ever got a firm count (Helen?). One thing that surprised a lot of us, judging from the conversations, was the feeling that we had our own new neighborhood where the kids could run off and play and parents could be confident that the parents in the area they were playing would watch out for them. It was quite a different experience than I had expected. The older kids played with the younger and I don't recall even one squabble. How likely is that with 35+ kids?

It was pretty cool!

BBB


----------



## Ymryl

My kids will need XS I think, they are 4 and 2 (and a small 4 and 2 at that, mini like me). Maybe S would be ok? At worst they would grow into them...


----------



## dmbcfd

I better start making meatballs now.







I hope the Texas Outbackers can send more beef north, we'll need it.









Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, Beef. (In my best Homer Simpson impression)









Tim


----------



## Thor

Well it is not too much longer until we all meet







The final T-Shirt buyoff is Mon







and the order is done. Once I get the final bill and break it down I will let everyone know.

All I need now is a good story if I get pulled over at the border. How do you explain 51 Outback T-shirts







6 cases of Canadian cold ones and 25lbs of Back Bacon























Does any one have any good ones I could use????









Potluck - Have we started putting a list together so everyone does bring meatballs??? Mind you I like meatballs.

Thor


----------



## dmbcfd

Thor,
How does this sound? Tell them you're going to The Great Meatball Rally of 2005! The back bacon is for breakfast. Nobody eats meatballs for 3 meals a day, only lunch and dinner. Now, the Canadian cold ones could be consumed anytime according to International Meatball Association guidelines, after all, it must be noon somewhere on the planet.

Of course the shirts would require some modification. The official meatball seal of approval would have to be placed on the front. It's sort of like the coconut outfit Jolly has, only with meatballs.

I think this could work.

Has anyone heard the expression "You are what you eat"?

I had turkey for lunch.

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Thor, camping479 is heading up the potluck committee. Check with him for what is still needed. As far as the border??????? If you, or any of your Incredible Outback Force are caught, the Secretary will disavow any knowledge of your mission......this post will self destruct in..









Watch for a pm from me.

Tim


----------



## RCCL Cruisers

Hi,

Does anyone have a number for the campsite for the May 13 Rally we want to to check to see if they have any fully service sites left. Moved in to this new house and our neighbours are looking to do the fence this weekend or the following weekend after the Victoria Long Weekend. We are trying to push them to do the fence after the Victoria weekend so we can join you. Thor if we are able to go can still follow you do as my wife is not the best navigator in the world.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

RCCL Cruisers, just sent you a PM with all the particulars. Glad you will be there. That's 14 campers. BBB, if your watching, how many did you guys have at the NW rally?

Tim


----------



## RCCL Cruisers

Hi,

What do you want us to bring for the pot luck if we can make it down to see you on the 13th?

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Tim,

Yepper been gone for a long time.

Softball is shaping up pretty good so far, tied for second place. This weekend travelling basketball starts with us having weekend trips all over New York state till the end of June.

It has been busy, Mon. Wed. Fri. is softball, Tues., Thurs, Sat., and Sun. basketball.

Only two more years and she will be grown and moving on to college I hope. Then we can get back to some normal times.

May 14-15 We will be in Oneonta for basketball, a short distance from you camping folks. Also that weekend is softball playoffs in Binghamton. Perhaps if there is a spare minute we can stop up and delve into some of Thor's 6 cases.

I hope you guys have a great time.

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Kevin, Great to hear from you. Glad all is going well. If there are no games Saturday night, you should try to get up there for the potluck. I'm sure you know the route.

Oh, and not to brag, but the Danbury Trashers advanced to the second round of the playoff's last night after beating Adirondack 4 games to 1. They don't know who they'll have in the next round.

Tim


----------



## Thor

Softball









It sure sounds like we need to arrange a game during the Rally. Maybe even site #'s vs odd site #'s or whatever else works.

I showed my kids the T-shirt graphic and they are getting excited.

I moved my TT from around the side of the house and drove around to ensure brakes , bearings, lights etc are all working. So far so good. Next is the plumbing system and the a good clean in & out followed by packing.

Camping...I am starting to smell it.









Thor


----------



## RCCL Cruisers

Thor,

Are you still heading out on the Thursday? If so what time?

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## Thor

RCCL

We are planning to leave between 12:00 - 2:00. 1st stop will be the 1000 island area to check out the campgrounds followed by the Duty Free. Need to pick up some cold ones.







Then south to Syracuse for dinner, shopping and the night. Morning Rally bound. Syracuse is about 2hrs away..maybe 2 1/2hrs..I'm guessing.

I hope you can make it.









Thor


----------



## Thor

Everyone - please review and email if it is not correct. I have included costs as well. The costs do not include shipping because I do not know what it will be, if any. Please note that the costs will be close but may vary a bit.

The T-Shirt is white and the crest will be on the front 8"x10.5"
On the right sleeve will be "NE Rally 2005" in blue

Thor


----------



## Ymryl

Email on the way, I need 2 kids small. not regular small...


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Thor,

From Syracuse, you should be around 90 miles (145 km) away from camp Yogi. Assuming you go the thruway, route 90 East.

Where you staying in Syracuse?

Tim,

Thanks for reminding me about the hockey, I almost forgot that our team went from first place and ended up last in the league, go figure.

I was discussing our sporting schedule last night with the boss, saying that it may be easier to take the camper to the Yogi park and use that as homebase during all of the games. Still up in the air at this point, we may just haul the camper and stay in some parking lot wherever we actually end up. It's just plain crazy.....this weekend, Saturday: softball in Troy, PA then sameday 2 basketball games at two different schools in Elmira, then Sunday 2 basketball games at another two different schools. I need a personal assistant to coordinate.

I want to camp so bad with you folks. Can't have it all I guess..

Kevin


----------



## tdvffjohn

ITS IN, ITS IN, ITS IN. Looks like I will make it. Dealer has the trailer, I get it wed May 4. I stopped there today to order a screen room and saw a 28 there and he said it was mine. Since I only had 10 min, After my MRI I went back and sat in it for 1/2 hour. So cool.


----------



## HootBob

Congrats John
Glad to hear you got it in time















Don


----------



## dmbcfd

Thor,
Are those prices Canadian or US? Do you want a check in the mail, cash in person, paypal in advance, or extra meatballs? PM the details if you need money now.
Thanks for putting in so much time and effort.

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Actually Kevin, staying there instead of hotel might not be that out of the ordinary. When we were there last year, there was a little league tourniment being played in Oneonta, and there were a large number of campers that were obviously participating in the tourney.

Keep the pressure up.

By the way, I didn't even know Elmira still had a UHL team.







Looks like the Garbage guys are playing Muskegon in round two. I am not optimistic on a 4-1 series victory against the Fury. I think they had one of the best records this year. Oh well, only time will tell.

Hope to see you at Crystal Lake in Garratsville.

Tim


----------



## Thor

Got 4 emails today for corrections. I got them in. The new order is as follows.










Cost posted are in Cnd $$ - Payment can be made at the rally - Thanks (Please do not go out of your way to get Cnd $$ - Payment in US$$ will be fine - I will need US funds anyway for splash money. We can work out an exchange rate at the rally)

Kevin

I will be staying thurs night in Solvay/Syracuse - plans have not been completely work out yet.

John

Congrats on the new TT and getting it one time. Does that mean you will be hosting the Trailer warming party









18 days to go!!!!!

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

Sounds like a plan


----------



## Thor

I forgot to ask. Any particular golden Canadian throat charmer that I can bring? I will be stoppping at the Duty Free and they have a pretty good selection.

Sleeman's
Keith's
Molson
Northern
Laker

Just to name a few









Thor


----------



## Thor

Need your opinion. Just finished looking at directions, and I am left with 2 choices
from Syracuse to Jellystone..which is better?? I know I-90 is toll but a solid hwy... Hwy 20?????

Choice #1

Take I-90 to the #233 cut-off and head south to Sangerfield

Choice #2

Take I-81 south to #20 cut-off and head east to Sangerfield

From Sangerfield it is the same to get to the park.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Thor,

If it were me driving, I would go 90 East to Utica area then South. Much faster route on 90.

From: Syracuse, NY
Go East on I-90 to Utica, NY.

From: Utica, NY
Go South on SR-8 to US Route 20 East. 
Route 20 East to SR-51 South. 
Right onto County Rte 17 to the Park.

I went 88 East to Oneonta and then North, that way is so twisty and winding back roads, it seemed to take forever getting there.

Syracuse to Utica on the thruway is a semi-boring drive, but straight shot and pretty fast.

Kevin


----------



## Thor

Thanks Kevin

Hwy #20 is out

I have driven that stretch last year and headed north towards Old Forge. It is a straight shot. Do you think heading to Utica and south is a faster route?

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I think the routes that Kevin outlined may be a good choice. I just did a quick check with my Delorme software, and it picked I-90 to Herkimer/Mohawk area, SR 28 south to SR 80 west to SR51 south to CR 17. I will double check all the routes and turns for you if you'd like and send it to you.

Tim


----------



## Thor

Tim

That would be great - I used Mapquest but it does not seem as good...and you cannot beat local knowledge.









I what to minimize drive time to maximize camp time









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I will try to get to it tonight. Otherwise, I will do it tomorrow and send it to you.

Tim


----------



## Thor

Less than 2 weeks to go!!!!!









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

YIPPEE! I CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## camping479

Got the pot luck pretty much put together, will post a "menu" when I get a chance









Told Chris to get the Yukon washed and I'll do the trailer, gotta look sharp









Can't believe it's almost here









Mike


----------



## johnp

Well thanks to the weather the last couple of weekends it looks like Cooperstown will be the maiden voyage for the new Outback. Can't wait.









John


----------



## Thor

Well I haven't had a chance to wash the Outback yet. It has been raining almost everyday since I have pulled the TT out of storage







. Tonight they are calling for wet snow







I hope the weather guys are wrong









The plan for the Outback is:

Wash Outback - Weekend
Prep interior - Weekend
Flush plumbing system - Weekend
Double check all systems - Weekend

Turn On fridge - Next Tues
Pack clothes & stuff - Next Wed
Pack food - Next Thurs

Head out next thurs morning














sunny 
See Everyone on Fri









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Can't wait
11 more days and counting
Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

Looking forward to meeting everyone, Hopefully will arrive before 11 on sat.


----------



## Thor

Rally goers

Let me who is interested in an Outbackers.com vol #1 CD. Music is based on a thread input. 17 terrific songs while camping or on the road with your Outback in tow. A free CD to any NE Rally attendees who can guess a song that is on the album.

Hints:

Jimmy Buffett's Margaritaville is on 16 left to go
Some Canadian Bands
Some Bands from NY
99% of the people will know these songs

Let start having some fun.









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

"Oh Canada" and the "Star Spangled Banner", so that there are three national anthems...

Margaritaville's, The USA's and Canada's?

How about the "79th's Farewell to Gibraltar"? Probably not as well known as the others, but still a great tune.

Tim


----------



## Thor

Tim

Great ideas for Vol #2.









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor you have to have( On The Road Again)
Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Guess that means I didn't win









Tim


----------



## Thor

Tim & Don - you still have a couple of more guesses. Hint find the thread. Most of the songs can be found if you look carefully.

Glow Sticks are for 2nd place









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Let's see, theres only 30 pages, and 440 posts on this thread, and I still need to find the camping music thread.

Tim


----------



## HootBob

America Pie
Don

Tim it's under Genral Discussion 3rd page


----------



## Thor

Don

Out 1st winner.







Congrats







it is actually the 1st song on the playlist.

1 - American Pie - Don McLean

Hint - I am listening to it right now...if that helps









Thor


----------



## Campfire Squad

Thor

Is " Don't Worry Be Happy " one?

Amy


----------



## Thor

Amy (2nd winner of the night)

Another Winner









1 - American Pie - Don McLean
5 - Margaritaville - Jimmy Buffett
17 - Don't Worry Be Happy - Bobby McFerrin

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Alright, I had to cheat and go back and look at the list, but here is my entry.

The Lion Sleeps Tonight - Tokens

This song always brings back memories of when I was in the service. I was assigned to the Navy's Light Attack Squadron 15 (VA-15) when I made my first deployment. I was on the lead detachment to accept the spaces fromt the squadron we were relieving, and the XO had this song played whent the rest of the squadron, including the CO arrived 2 weeks later.

The squadron name was the Valions, and our mascot/emblem was a lion riding a bomb to it's target. You can see a samle of it here. VA-15/VFA-15 Valions

Tim


----------



## HootBob

10 More Days to Go

Tim that's not cheating, That's called research








Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber

How about..."On the Road Again, Wishing I could camp with you folks"???? by the Hurricaneplumbing Big Sad Band


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

If it cheers you up any Kevin, the Trashers are down 2 games to 0 in the second round of the playoffs.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Not really Tim, but thanks, I figured they would get trashed!!!. My team have all gone home and have been working a real job for weeks now, bunch of losers... But our arena now has new management, should only cost me $6 for a beer now









Off to Utica, NY this weekend, more basketball


----------



## Thor

Tim & Don

Even with cheating you did not get another









Still only 2 winners 3 out of 17 songs guessed.

This will be a warm-up for Sat. night campfire sing alongs









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor lets say Cat in The Cradle
Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

I ll try one guess,,, On the road again...Willie Nelson


----------



## Thor

Have another another winner or the same winner for 2

2 - Cats in the Cradle

Thor


----------



## johnp

How about:

Touch of Grey- The dead

John


----------



## HootBob

9 More Days and counting
Don


----------



## Thor

Another winner... Congrats John!!!!









4 - Touch of Grey

Thor


----------



## HootBob

8 more Days

Ha Thor how about California Dreamer?

Don


----------



## camping479

Good morning outbackers

Here's the menu so far for the pot luck, thanks to all for helping out

Hatcityhosehauler hotdogs, hamburgers, chicken nuggets
Camping479	turkey chili 
Hootbob halupkies 
Thor dessert
Campfiresquad	cookies/brownies, green salad	
Dmbcfd meatball,sauce

Johnp2000 dessert
Lillukie pasta salad
Dsrede2go western bean casserole	
tdvffjohn potato salad

Centralmassoutbackers dessert

Looks like we have 14 families, so if your dishes serve 10+ or so we should be all set









Still waiting to hear from a couple of people. My wife just informed me if some one could bring some bread and rolls along. What do you all think of everyone bringing their own dishes and utensils, etc.?

If anybody wants to add anything, feel free









Thor's got the beverages, right?







just kidding

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I just want to remind everyone....the nearest grocery store to the campground is some 8 miles or so away, so do your shopping before hand.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

Does the local store have room for a 28 ft trailer??


----------



## johnp

Thanks Tim

Just what I wanted to hear nothing like the first trip of the year and no local store.
That is right up there with after setting up hearing my wife say "Guess what I forgot"














. And my Avalanche wants to know where the closest gas station is: it gets hunry too









John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

If you are all going through Oneonta on your way to Garratsville, then you will find an abundance of both grocery stores, and gas stations to hit before heading up to the great Outback. The store that is nearby is in the small town of New Berlin, and there really isn't much of a parking lot. It is an IGA type store, and has limited selection. If you were going to do your shopping up there, I would definately hit either the Super Wally World, or one of the other groceries in Oneonta.

Personally, I am going to do as much down here as I can, and leave the upstate NY shopping for things that I forget.

Tim


----------



## Ymryl

Somehow I missed the initial PM about the potluck. Looks like I'll be bringing salad. Should I plan on some Cesare and some Garden Salad? (I prefer Cesare myself). What else do we need?


----------



## HootBob

1 more Week
Mike, the list of food is making me hungry








I think bringing your own plates and utensils would be the eaisest way to go
About bread and rolls I didn't about everyone else But it always seem that we
always pack to munch bread & rolls. So if some of us bring some of each
we should be fine. It's not like they go bad right away.
Can't wait








Don


----------



## Thor

Another Winner!!!

4 - Touch of Grey

I leave in less than a week!!!!

I will have plenty of beverage on hand - Any way as much as US Customs will allow







less a few from Thurs night









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

Hows this, odd number sites bring 1 package of hamburger rolls and even number sites bring 1 pkg of hot dog rolls.

We all bring our own utensils,


----------



## dmbcfd

Central Mass Outbackers, Johnp2000, and Ymryl,

Are we planning to caravan out to Jellystone? If so we should make plans for rendevous locations and times, cell phone numbers, FRS channels, etc. I plan on leaving Friday as soon as the morning rush is over (around 9 or 10 AM). If you are interested, PM me this weekend to finalize plans.

Steve


----------



## Ymryl

Ok, Dave and Amy (Campfiresquad) are bringing salad so it looks like I need to find something else... How about a cold cut platter or something? (Ham, Turkey, Roast Beast, etc....) ?

Steve,
A caravan sounds good, I'll PM you with my cell phone # and we can see about hooking up along the way (perhaps at the rest area on the Mass Pike a few miles before Rt.84?)


----------



## Thor

I will bring dessert and hotdog buns









I can already smell the BBQ









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

Thats the nor easter blowing up the coast and my bar bq last night.









Can t wait myself for next week!, going on quick overnight to Andover NJ today at 2. Gonna test the heat it looks like.


----------



## Thor

John

I will have to return the favour. Tonight you should smell ribs & chicken... the wind is blow'n south across the lake









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I'm just trying to find the time to finish getting the Outback ready for next weekend. I still need to wash and wax the exterior, but mother nature is not co-operating. It's hard to get excited about washing the trailer when the temps are barely above 50!









Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

Lookin better the rest of the week









Can t wait, Love ribs and chicken!


----------



## dmbcfd

Tim,
I got about half of it waxed two weeks ago. It's rained every weekend since, and it looks like rain next weekend, too. I may not bother with the rest of the wax job before the rally. By the time I get there you wouldn't be able to tell anyway. Too many more important things to get done first.

Are you taking I-90 to the rally? If so, maybe our little caravan can meet up with you on the way. Let me know where and when.

Paul, 
Sounds good. We'll talk about the details.

Steve


----------



## Campfire Squad

Just curious; are we all bringing a package of hamburger rolls/ hotdog rolls depending on site number? is there also going to be a friendly game of softball?
I always bring arts and crafts projects for my children to do. if there is any other children that would like to participate, please let me klnow so that I have enough supplies. ( it's nothing fancy- foam door hangers that they can decorate for this trip )
Amy action


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Steve, no, I won't be going I-90. I'll head up NY 17 to Roscoe, then up to Oneonta, and on to Garratsville. Thanks for the offer though.

Amy, I figured I would be bringing the hamburger and Hotdog rolls, as I am taking care of the burgers and dogs themselves, but if Mike has decreed something else, I will defer to him. As far as activities, the campground is also having a "family weekend" next weekend. When we were there last year, there were several activities for the kids during the day, and there is a camp wide loudspeaker to announce when and where things are happening. I have also done some looking for those that might be interested, there are some things to do in nearby Oneonta, and Cooperstown. Here is a link to Cooperstown Chamber of Commerce and Otsego County's Chamber of Commerce to find some things to do.

Just a few things to mention are the Baseball Hall of Fame, and the Soccer Hall of Fame, the Corvette Americana Museum, the Farmers Museum, the Fenimore House.

Tim


----------



## camping479

Tim, if you'll provide buns for your dogs and burgers, that would be great. I'm looking for some of the rest of us to bring a package of rolls to go along with the other dishes.

Conrich is bringing sausage and peppers, we're gonna need rolls for those and another to dip in my turkey chili with beer in it. Another to mop up after dmbcfd's sauce and meatballs, well you get the picture









I think if those of us bringing main dishes bring along some rolls we should have enough.

See you all Friday, I don't think I'm gonna have time to wash the trailer so I think if none of us do it, no one will be embarassed, okay









Mike


----------



## Ymryl

I ordered a cold cut platter today, it says it will serve 10 - 12 people, figured that would be enough with all of the other stuff on the list. It comes with rolls and either potato sald, macaroni salad or coleslaw. Looks like pasta nd potato salad are already planned so I am guessing I should go with the coleslaw...


----------



## johnp

I can bring some rolls or anything else just say the word. 4- 1/2 days









John


----------



## Thor

Amy

My kids would be interested. They love craft activities.

Emily (6) going on 18
Ethan (4 1/2)
Ben (almost 3)

Can I bring anything?? I have glow sticks









Thor


----------



## HootBob

4 More Days To Go
I made a 3 lbs. of Coney Island Chili to go with Hotdogs and Hamburgers.
Don


----------



## Thor

Chili combined with a golden throat charmer....what could be better? 3 days for me









Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Just a few things to mention are the Baseball Hall of Fame, and the Soccer Hall of Fame, the Corvette Americana Museum, the Farmers Museum, the Fenimore House.Â
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]35509[/snapback]​


If you like basketball, come hang out with the camperless Outbacker at the Oneonta Boys and Girls Club. And it's free.

Thor, just came back from Utica lastnight, roads are excellent from Syracuse to Utica, about 40-45 minutes, if you going that way. Rest area with gas and food about 30 miles out from Syracuse, $2.33/gal.

Good food, good friends, camping, man am I missing out or what on this trip.

Good luck to you all in the travels.

Kevin


----------



## Parker Outbacker

Don't forget to bring your Outbackers.com gear with you
















Buy any two for $28 + S/H









Outbacker's Gear

Ron


----------



## Thor

I received the T-shirts today. They look great. The Outbackers graphic looks exactly like the image post. The feel of the shirt is also very good. I am glad we choose the screening instead of the iron-on style. The NE 2005 Rally on the sleeve is a nice touch.










As for the final bill. The chart is good. I was able to save the shipping cost by picking them up in Toronto. Ignore the sizes because I never upload the final chart but the costs are OK. The members who asked for T-shirts that are not on the chart, I got them as well. Final count of NE Rally T-Shirts 60!!!!










I cannot wait to finally meet everyone on Fri action

Thor


----------



## HootBob

3 More Days to Go

2 More Days to Go for Thor.

What time our people planning on arriving at the campground?
Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

Will have to wait for Sat to meet me. Leaving 530 am.

Gotta finish those mods









Can t wait.

John


----------



## Campfire Squad

We plan on being there between 9 and 10 am friday morning. ( since it isn't a holiday weekend they said we could arrive anytime). of course we only live approx. 1 hour away so getting there first thing in the morning isn't a problem.

Thor:
love glow sticks!! As for arts and crafts supplies; we are all good. I'll trade you arts and craft supplies for one camping cd







.

we are getting closer. safe journey to everyone. we'll see you there.

Amy


----------



## Thor

Just in case I don't have time to check in before I leave. Everyone have a save trip and see you soon. action

Amy

I made enough CDs for everyone, and I have enough glows sticks to last several decades thanks to ebay...so deal









Pot Luck

Dessert and more dessert
Hotdog buns are now nice rolls
Canadian refreshments ....Tim Horton's coffee









ETA

Sometime around lunch or early afternoon. DW has to stop at the mall 1st in Syracuse









Thor


----------



## camping479

We're leaving from my shop (gotta work a little bit) around 10 or so, I figure we'll be there around 2 or so.

Mike


----------



## Ymryl

Change of plans for us... Now heading up Thursday afternoon rather than Friday morning














(Sorry Steve...)

Guess I better get packing tonight!









WOO HOO! action


----------



## dmbcfd

We should arrive Friday around 1-3pm if all goes well.

Paul, that's OK. I'm glad you're able to get an extra day camping. Johnp2000 and I will have a small caravan.

See you all there!

Steve


----------



## dsrede2go

*TWO & ONE HALF DAYS til we leave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

We plan to have the 03-27rbs in the dooryard Wednesday pm & begin cleaning packing. It will be the ONLY time I'm excited about the preparations - for that first camping trip ... luv the trips and accept the fact that the prep goes with it.

Any more food needed for the pot luck???? 

We're planning to arrive early afternoon (or before)!!!! (Being retired makes LIFE so much more flexible - I'm thinking we're older than most everyone.)

I'm looking forward to putting some faces AND families together with the id's I've been noting at the website during these past several months.

See ya soon!

Dave & Sue


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I have my last day of class on Thursday, and a pipe lesson Thursday evening, so we will be leaving between 10 and 11 Friday morning. Should be up there between 2 and 3. Everyone have safe journey, and see up there.

Tim

P.S. Mike, I've only got the front and the street side washed so far. Gotta get the lawn mowed before I wash the rest of the Outback, and the mower deck went "hard down" this afternoon while cutting the front yard. Now, I have to try to fix it tomorrow after work, and finish cutting before dark. If I can get a new belt tomorrow that is.


----------



## Conrich

My wife and I plan on getting there sometime Thursday afternoon. That's the nice thing about being retired. I believe we're the oldest couple, so be easy on me at the softball game. Thursday also gives us time to get the sausage and peppers ready. Safe trip to everyone. Looking forward to seeing everyone
Conrich

action action


----------



## Campfire Squad

Everything all washed up and ready to go!! I had to take half of the day off of work to get everything washed, lawn mowed, etc. had to twist my arm real hard for that







I can't wait to go!! Everyone have a safe trip, we will see you at the campsite.

David.


----------



## HootBob

2 More Days to go

Camper all washed and waxed ready to go.
we should arrive around 12:00- 1:00 pm
Everyone have a safe trip and we'll see you at the Rally.

Don action


----------



## tdvffjohn

Washed and waxed today. Geez, this is like doing a fire truck, its big.









Looks like a lttle rain, has any of the rally s been dry?


----------



## johnp

Rain on a weekend in the northeast haven't seen that lately









John


----------



## BigBadBrain

Oddly enough, the Spring NW rally WAS dry. Very peculuar for the NW coast.

This is an impressive thread! 500 posts.

Hope everyone has a great time.







Wish I was there!

BBB


----------



## Thor

Well the TT is all packed the burb is packed - We leave tomorrow at high noon









Local weather forecast is sunny until tue of next week. I hope the weather the same a few hours south of the border. sunny

Well... I will see everyone soon. I know it will be a blast.

I also believe that is thread is the largest and most viewed one todate. Outstanding by all.









Thor


----------



## Thor

Well the TT is all packed the burb is packed - We leave tomorrow at high noon









Local weather forecast is sunny until tue of next week. I hope the weather the same a few hours south of the border. sunny

Well... I will see everyone soon. I know it will be a blast.

I also believe that is thread is the largest and most viewed one todate. Outstanding by all.









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor have a safe trip and we'll see you on Friday
Do you have your glow sticks








Don


----------



## johnp

I haven't even begun to pack or shop yet







but I turned on the fridge







Thursday should be a stress day. SeeYa Friday.









John


----------



## HootBob

1 More Day
We have most of everything packed just a few things to put in
Everyone have a safe trip.
And we'll see you all at the Rally.
Can't miss us we'll be the one with the Outback.








Don


----------



## luv2rv

Everyone have fun and enjoy a safe uneventful trip!

Take and post lots of pics.

Wayne


----------



## johnp

Well the weather is holding out 13 families are hear and having a blast. Great to put faces to screenames. The Potluck dinner was great.I'm sure there will be pics to follow.

Wifi









John


----------



## Conrich

The Northeast Rally 2005 is over and it is sad







to see everyone packing up and leaving. My wife and I had a great time seeing, and connecting faces to the "handles". Made friends with some nice people. The weather was decent for the potluck dinner which was great, and it was fun to see everyone with the 'Outbackers rally t-shirts'--thanks to Thor. Thor was also a big hit with the kids as he brought hundreds of 'glo-sticks'. The whole area was lit up with the things. Took many pictures including a group photo that should be posted sometime soon. This was my first rally and encourage everyone to try to attend one sometime during their camping life. Outbackers are a tremendous group of people!!!!

Conrich


----------



## tdvffjohn

Home safe from the rally.

Since I had a dinner to go to fri nite, I was only able to go for one night. I will honestly say when the alarm went off at 5 am and I had a 4 hr ride one way for the rally, I sat there and said I hope these people are worth it.

I can honestly say it was WORTH it. Great friends, great food at the pot luck, and the kids had a great time as did my wife.

So, whens the next one??

Conrich is 100 % correct, if you can make the rally in your area or any rally, Do it, you will not be sorry.

John

gottta wash the trailer and unpack, is it dirty.


----------



## Campfire Squad

Safely home from the rally as well. I couldn't agree with Dick and John more, what a group of great people!! We had a great time, enjoyed all the wonderfull conversations, and all of the delicious food at the pot luck (especially the desserts)







Rally #2 next weekend?







Hope everyone had a safe trip home.

Here is one picture of what I am sure will be many to come!








This picture is in the Rally gallery. I will be posting more pics in the gallery soon.

David


----------



## HootBob

We also made it home safe and sound.
And Had a great time meeting everyone.
I would say the hardest part was keeping names with handles.
But I think I got it.








We didn't see Jason, however we did see Darth Vader a few times
The little ones were kicking the ***** out of him








ThankYou everyone for the pleasure of meeting you all.
And for the great time.

Dave 
lets wait alittle while, Another next week I'll never want to go back to Work then








Don


----------



## johnp

Home and unpacked. What a great weekend







So when is the next rally?

A great time was had by all.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Well, as everyone has already stated, we all had a great weekend. As I sit at work now, looking out at the sun, I am wishing I was still hanging out with all of the Outbackers that showed up for the weekend, and hope that those that couldn't make this one will get a chance to make the next one.

I would like to take this opportunity to thank Mike and Chris for spearheading the Potluck dinner planning, and to Thor for picking up my slack with the T-Shirts, and the CD was great too. I'm listening to it as I type this now. I'm sorry if I didn't get a chance to actually meet everyone until this morning, but there's always the next one.

Thank you all for participating, and hope to see some at the Ivy Lea, Ont. rally in Sept.

Tim, Clare, and family


----------



## Ymryl

This weekend was great! It was really terrific meeting all of you and spending time with everyone. I think Thor really deserves a big thank you for the great t-shirts and cd's (and the million glow thingies he handed out to all of the kids!). I really would like to thank David and Amy (Campfire squad) for really making the weekend fun for my wife and kids. It's folks like you that really make camping trips memorable. I'm currently in unpacking mode so I'll keep this short, just wanted to postt up a link to the pictures that I took (digital cameras are great aren't they?)

Click Here to view them

Oh, and here's a (larger) group photo...


----------



## Central Mass Outbackers

The rally was great! We really enjoyed meeting everyone, what a great bunch! Thanks again to Thor for the t-shirts (we're stylin' now), and CD (listened on the way home). We put up the Streak Away gutter extensions when we got home, we'll let you know how they work out. It was fun to see so many Outbacks in one place, and to check everyone's mods. Thanks to everybody for the super pot-luck supper on Saturday night.

Looking forward to the next rally weekend!

Dave & Sally


----------



## Thor

1st of all let me say that our family had a great time. We did not know what to expect, meeting a group that we meet on the internet. It was well worth it!!! The kids and had a blast and my wife and I meet some great families...oh yah we had some fun too. My 2 boys are now fans of Star Wars. The trip home was pretty quiet except for a small incident that happened on route #8 heading north were the hwy goes from 1 lane to 2. A car passed me flagging me over like something was wrong. 1st thing I thought...my new bike rack is dragging on the hwy!!!. Pulled over and walked the TT twice, I could not find anything wrong. I would like to thank a fellow Outbacker who pulled over to ensure that we were safe.

Thanks dsrede2go. action

I would like to thank Tim for picking out the Campground and getting the thread started. Chris & Mike for the Potluck effort. It really got us together. Everyone - Thanks for all that food. Simply put...OUTSTANDING!!! Make sure you post the receipes. Campfiresquad - the craft idea for the kids was a fantastic idea. The kids really got a kick out of them.

Stats of my trip.
Round trip - 1116km
Hours on Road - 14hrs- (Engine run time) Travel time about 13hrs
Return trip - Just over 8hrs (inlcuded stop for dinner)
Memories - Priceless

I will post pics once I have a bit more time.

Thanks again to everyone who could make it. It really adds to the rally. I cannot wait for the next one









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor
1st Glad you had a safe trip home
2st Thankyou for the great Shirts and CD ( wife will not let me play BE Happy)








And thanks for the streak-away, they will be on after work today calling for lots of rain
later this week.
Daughter still talks about you getting the fish off for her








Can't wait till the next one.
Don


----------



## camping479

What a great weekend!!! We had such a great time meeting everyone and getting a chance to chat in person. I kind of felt like I knew everyone already and we were getting together to catch up. Some of you I knew already and some I met for the first time. Had a blast watching all the little ones









Thanks everyone for chipping in for the potluck. All the food was unbelievable, could have kept right on eating all night.

Thor, thanks for the shirts (that canadian exchange thing







) the cd and the streak aways, I'm gonna give them a try.

Don, thanks for the extension cord, you saved me some headaches. I'll be ordering one soon







Tell the girls Brooke and Melissa had a great time even though Tory (spelling?) caught all the fish







.

Tim, thanks for the whole idea of a rally in the first place, we have to plan one again. Tell Tucker Bella says "hi"









Steve, thanks for driving an old truck, made me feel not so out of place with our old truck









Bella passed out as soon as we got into the truck and slept the whole way home. Sorry to the little ones she jumped up on, still in training









Dave and Amy, thanks for showing me your 5'ver, very nice, maybe someday

Have a great week everyone

Mike


----------



## dsrede2go

Many *THANKS* to all who made this past weekend the success that it was!!!

We're already looking forward to future opportunities when we can meet more of you and get to know you better.

Admittedly, this past weekend we were reminded of the "good ole days" when our children were traveling with us ... you are developing wonderful family memories which will never be forgotten ... annnnnd, as we continue to discover with our adult children, some of those stories may not be retold (by the kids) til your kids are quite a bit older. (For some reason some of our parent memories did not recall some of our children's adventures ... only now are we learning some of the details. 

Enjoy your kids ... ya blink a few times and all of a sudden they're all grown up on ya.

It's a wonderful thing that that all you busy people are making sure you take the time to "...stop and smell the roses ..."

The weekend was a wonderful kickoff to the camping season!!!

Dave & Sue

BTW, Thor ... I'm thinking that perhaps the bikes & bike rack caused the concerned traveler to signal you. We noted a sway or wobble as you left the campground. Glad to hear you made it home without any problems.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Over 10,000 views!! This is the addictive spot,


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Well I am glad that you all had a great time and got to meet everyone. It sounds like I missed a grand time.









On Saturday I kept wondering what you guys were doing and on Sunday I think I drove my wife nuts by constantly saying, "I wonder what the Outbackers are doing". I was only a few miles away and just couldn't manage any free time to stop by. My loss it sounds like. I did manage to log 600+ miles in those two days and each night I ended up at home







The things you do for a child. (AAU Basketball Champions!!! 4-0 for the tournament, 11-2 overall)

Great job Northeast Outbackers!!
















Kevin


----------



## tdvffjohn

Congradulations on the tournament, winning makes the traveling less painful.

Both you and cruisers were mentioned and missed. See you at the next one action


----------



## Fire44

Congrad on a successful rally. I would have tried to attend but had to go to Chicago this past weekend. Just looking at the photos makes me want to pack up and hit the road.

Gary


----------



## Thor

Mike

I think your right, the Canadian exchange thing







(My DW comment to me as well) I normally just purchase stuff using visa and debit .... the exchange rate is automatically calculated. The is the 1st time I paid in Canadian and received US. Hind site I should have gone to the bank an asked for an exchange rate. The problem is that is changes daily. I think if there is a next time, I will just post prices in US so there is on confusion. For some the T-Shirts are in Cnd and I posted them in the states which is US fund, now try an figure this one out







I just wanted everyone to see the exact costs.

I just figured we all would work something out. It was confusing. I just what to make sure. If any out there is not completely happy, please email me and we can work something out.

On another note the T-Shirt company sent me a binder of stuff that they can put logos on (pens, hats, backpacks, notebook computer cases, watches etc) the prices are not bad. I might have to bring the binder to the next rally for ideas.

Thor

PS - tdvffjohn Thanks for the effort - 4 hrs each each just for a night







My kids had a blast with your girls

dsrede2go - Thanks again. I checked the bike rack again it it looks good. I actually swung of the rack myself, climbed up on it and starting bouncing. The receiver is solid. I think the bounce is coming from the bike rack itself.







I will keep an eye on it.


----------



## dmbcfd

The old truck made it through one more trip. We're home safe and sound and with less traffic than expected. Nick made it to Little League on time and our team won! 
Lisa put some photos in the rally gallery.

We all had a great time. The pot luck was terrific. I like eating good food with good people. It was really nice meeting everyone and hanging around at different campsites getting to know people better. The weekend was too short, though. Not enough time to spend with everyone. We look forward to camping with all of you again.

Some of you are planning trips to Eastern Massachusetts this summer. We should try to get together. Keep me posted. We have heard so much about Normandy Farms, we've decided to try it. Paul, Jen, John, and Bobby-Jo, are you up for it?Maybe Halloween? How did we get into this horror movie theme, anyway?

Now to clean up the Outback, do some more mods, and get ready for the next trip.

Steve


----------



## luv2rv

Great Pics ... looks like a good time was had by all. Sorry we missed it. Hope to catch up with everyone at Ivy Lea Thousand Islands in September.

Wayne


----------



## Thor

Wayne

I believe the park opens May 18th. We need to start making some calls on group rates etc. Are you up for it?

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I have written a letter to the managment of the Jellystone Park. Before I send it, is there any concerns anyone had with the facilities? Any comments they would like to add, good or bad?

Clare told me some folks were talking about visiting Yogi again for another Outback get together, next year maybe. If so, I can mention that in the letter. Let me know either here, or by PM, I plan on sending the letter by the end of the week.

Thanks again to all, except maybe Dave and Amy.....I really wish you hadn't showed my DW your 29FBHS. Clare hasn't stopped talking about the 5'er, and Erin-Marie looked up at me this morning and said "Mommy wants a 5th wheeler". How could I say no to that.....I guess I will need to work more OT. (don't be concerned Mike, I'm still a member of the old Outback and Truck club)

The pictures everyone has posted all look great. Unfortunately, we didn't get as many as I would have liked. I will be updating my webpage with the photos as soon as I get a few minutes.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

The place was great, no complaints. Was it centrally located enough for everyone? I would have no problems going there again. The dead end was perfect as there was no traffic, so the kids could play while I relaxed.

John


----------



## Ymryl

Steve,
I would love to get together with everyone again this year. We're already booked in to Strawberry Park October 28-30th. Normandy has two Halloween weekends though, so we could make the prior weekend (21-23) if folks wanted to go then. I'm open to other weekends this summer. So far we are booked mainly for holiday weekends (and the week of July 4th when we are going to Lake George RV Park).

Tim,
I thought the campground was very nice but I would really like to go a bit later in the year next time so the kids could enjoy the pool and paddleboats. I would imagine that campground must be really nice in the summertime.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

I camped there on Labor day and the campground was awesome. It was cold at night but during the day it was perfect. It was very busy and full then, and of course it rained at night, enough to mud everything up at the one end, and enough to track lots of grass into the camper. That is when I took this picture which I posted before.clicky here picture

I was on lakeside site, they are tighter than the others.

Summertime is beautiful.


----------



## luv2rv

Thor said:


> Wayne
> 
> I believe the park opens May 18th. We need to start making some calls on group rates etc. Are you up for it?
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]36601[/snapback]​


Sure thing Thor! I know you have already compiled a fair bit of info. If you want to divide and conquer that would be great. We can get info from the various campgrounds and then compare facilities rates etc.

Let me know.
Wayne


----------



## Thor

Wayne

On route to NE Rally we drove by about 4 campgrounds. Also after speaking with some of the campers who have camped in the area the Ivy Lea Campground is the way to go. The sites look pretty good and you are right by the water. I believe it is also cheaper because it is a govn't park.

My vote is the Ivy Lea. Now we just need a date? Maybe a quick poll for weekends in Sept. and majority wins?

I will look at organizing a Outbacker 1000 Island boat tour for those who are interested. Maybe we can get group rates?

I will ask RCCL if he is interested in organizing a Pot Luck.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

Thor. Might I suggest a new thread to make it easy to look back for answers.

John


----------



## dmbcfd

Tim,
No problem with the campground. Very nice set up and the staff was friendly and helpful. Maybe they could flatten out some of the hills on the way in. Or maybe I could buy a new truck???

Wayne and Thor,
I vote for Labor Day weekend at Ivy Lea. Since we're about a million miles away, we'll need to stop overnight before and after. Can't take the kids out of school too much, you know?

Steve


----------



## dmbcfd

Hey, Lisa set up my avatar and signature pic. Cool. Being married to a website designer has its advantages.
Steve


----------



## johnp

Tim 
The campground and its staff were great my wife and kids want to go back.

John


----------



## HootBob

Tim,
No problem with the campground with us.
Very nice and where we were was great.
Didn't have to worry about the kids to munch.
Can't wait to get togather with more people
Only one problem not enough time to spend talking to all!!!
Don


----------



## Campfire Squad

Tim,
We thought the campsite was great, would definately go again! I do agree with maybe later in the season and a little longer duration so we could use the pool and have a little more time to visit with everyone









As for the 5'er I really don't remember letting Clare take a look







, it must have been my DW







!! Anyways just think new truck, new camper, more mods, remember the mods







!

We really had a great time with everyone, I hated to see the weekend come to an end. Hopefully we can get together again this season. I do have some more pictures to post yet, I have a great pic of Thor









David.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> As for the 5'er I really don't remember letting Clare take a look whistling.gif , it must have been my DW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .gif !! Anyways just think new truck, new camper, more mods, remember the mods biggrin.gif !


Yeah, that's it. New Truck, New Outback, New Mods, New Payments.........ouch! It's that last one that sticks in my craw.









Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Tim,

New 5-er means no new bag pipes for you









I would stick with the old stuff, heck if Mike can still drive that old truck and not be embarassed, you can manage with your current setup...

Just some thoughts

kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Don't worry, the pipes will be here long before a new truck and a new 5'er. After all, I'm not done mod'ing the 26RS yet.

Actually, I will probably be ordering the pipes in the next month or so. Next year, we'll have a regimental piper at the rally.









Tim


----------



## Fire44

Is Delaware a Northeast state???
Would a Delawarean be welcome if it isn't?

If you are planning it to be around Labor Day and the kids/DW scheule work out....
and you guys will think about letting a Delawarean come...maybe it will work out.

Gary


----------



## Thor

Tim

We thought the park was great. Not too big not too small. The park was clean and the staff was friendly. We would return.

The only think I would say they need to improve; are their washrooms. It is time for a simple facelift.

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Thor, I'm glad I'm not the only one who noticed. I was going to give them the benefit of the doubt, and figure it was early in the season, but then I remembered, when we were there last year, in August, things were about the same. I will mention it in my letter. I should be sending it out today, and will send anyone who wants it a copy by PM.

Fire44, where's Deleware.....(Just kidding), everyone is invited, even if your from Arizona. The next NE rally will be in Ivy Lea, Ontario, Canada. It is a beautiful area, and would highly recommend it as a vacation destination if you can't make the rally. There is a separate thread on that rally here.

Check it out. Thor and his Canadian compatriots are heading up the planning on this one. I will make every effort to attend from CT, but with school starting the last week of August for Timmy, and the first week of Sept. for Clare, it will be iffy.

Tim


----------



## Campfire Squad

Posted some more pictures in the Rally gallery. I just have to put the one of Thor here, I think it is my favorite







. You can enlarge it from the gallery.










On a side note untill we went to the rally I had not seen another Outback on the road or camping. Today we were going for a drive and saw an Outback 5'er in somebody's yard about 5 miles from my house! Should I knock and invite them to the forum?

David.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Of course


----------



## Thor

Hi Everyone

Well I finally posted some pics of the Rally. They are in the Rally section.

Thor


----------



## jcball16

Hello all Northeast Outbackers

I have seen on the board a plan for another rally in September. Are there any talks of one say mid July or Augest? With School starting in September and travel to NY for a weekend is a look ride for us in the southern part of the northeast...Has anyone looked into somewere in the Pocono's? Well just a thought...

Hope to see some of ya all on the road this summer...


----------



## tdvffjohn

I could set up a date in August at Panther Lake in Andover NJ of rt 206. 10 min north of Rt 80 exit 25 They have a website if you want to look. The only problem is they were never allowed to put sewer hook ups in the 'weekenders location' but there are two dump stations. Should not be a problem for a weekend. The pool is heated so if it is a cool august the water is warm.

Any interest?

John


----------



## johnp

Hi John

I"m game the weekend of the 5th would be great as it a holiday in RI. Just love those 3 day weekends.

John


----------



## Fire44

Hey....that is my week end off!!!







sunny But the DW week end on...









But I checked Mapquest and it would only be about 170 miles....









Maybe it would be a good father/son trip!! I think that I could talk my 6 yo son into a long weekend with the old man.

I might be able to make it work. I will keep a eye on the thread and see what happens.

Gary


----------



## dougdogs

I don't need mapquest for Andover, it's less than 10 miles for me.









Is Panther Lake the one with that cool foot bridge??


----------



## Highlander96

John,

Is that around Moorestown? I have not been up there in quite a while. I used to work from our office on Sheffield Street in Mountainside, NJ.

We could be game.........We'll at the mouse house during the first week and I have a conference in Austin, TX until the 19th, but the following weekend.............

Nevermind....DW is a Teacher and she goes back to school that week.









Keep us posted.....Who knows.

However, we will be at Spring Gulch in Lancaster September 16-18 for Thomas the Tank.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## dougdogs

Andover is in Northwestern NJ

http://njcamping.com/panther/


----------



## HootBob

I was checking out Pantherlake Camping Resort
It seem alittle pricey
33.00 for 2 people
8.00 for everyone else over 5yrs.
3.00 for sewage hook-up if available
5.00 for electric Water Heater
Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

John, might I suggest another thread for Andover in the Ralley's section. That way things will be easier to track, both for the organizers, and attendee's.

Tim


----------



## Thor

Have we picked a weekend? Last 2 weeks in Aug, I will be dry camping in the great white north somewhere actually in the middle of nowhere
















Thor


----------



## dougdogs

hatcityhosehauler said:


> John, might I suggest another thread for Andover in the Ralley's section. That way things will be easier to track, both for the organizers, and attendee's.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]39829[/snapback]​


Or mabye a moderator can break this off into a new thread??


----------



## tdvffjohn

Trying to see if I cann get any better pricing, Hard in Aug,..... thinking weeekend before Labor day. They are already booked for holiday, will start new thread when I get more info today.

John


----------



## CTRNAVRET

Gotcha by 10 years. We have an 02 27RBS. Maybe all 27rbs owners are older.
Too far to go to the rally. Have a great time. Carl and Joann

We plan to have the 03-27rbs in the dooryard Wednesday pm & begin cleaning packing. It will be the ONLY time I'm excited about the preparations - for that first camping trip ... luv the trips and accept the fact that the prep goes with it.

Any more food needed for the pot luck???? 

We're planning to arrive early afternoon (or before)!!!! (Being retired makes LIFE so much more flexible - I'm thinking we're older than most everyone.)

I'm looking forward to putting some faces AND families together with the id's I've been noting at the website during these past several months.

See ya soon!

Dave & Sue
[snapback]35823[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------

